# Codex: Imperial Guard Rumors (Updated 08NOV13)



## Geist

Predictions Section
 Imperial Guard Rumored Release
Predicted Release: March 2014

Codex Information
Author: 
State: 

General Information

New Rules


‘Mission Objectives’ are potentially a new special rule for the Imperial Guard, although my channels are a little dry on this front, one can only begin to imagine what they do. I heard on the grapevine, that this special rule would allow even sergeants, to order ‘minor orders’ to their own unit. [1]
Codex Imperial Guard launches in March 2014 [2]
-Look for many refreshes in the codex rules. [2]
-Expanded command system with the return of Doctrines [2]
Possible: IG Regiment Doctrines: Each Regiment (Cadian, Catachan, etc...)has doctrines, similar to SM Chapter tactics. Examples listed were: [4]
-Cadians - may issue 2 orders to a unit [4]
-Catachans - Move-thru-cover, and Jungle Fighter (???) [4]
 HQ


 Headquarters units have seen a massive shake up. Above the whole organisation, some units have been deleted, others modified. You start by buying a command squad, this is then changed by swapping the officer for a commissar, if one wishes too. The three present advisors have been retained, with the addition of the Primaris Psyker as a command squad advisor. [1]
Ministorum Priests are back in the same manner as before, this time though it has been rumoured they increase the ranged output of the unit, as well combat potential. Maybe in the form of the ‘preferred enemy’ special rule, who knows? [1]
 Priests must join a squad and won’t take HQ slots. [3]
The mighty (or not so mighty Enginseer) has stayed relatively the same, except for the transition from HQ to either Elite or Heavy Support. But what excites me the most, are their roles on the field of battle. Apparently they will act much like Royal Courts in the Necron army, bought with certain upgrades, then attached out to other units, to confer certain benefits to that unit. [1]
Elites

Troops


 Moving on from the veteran weapon squads re-boxing, it is believed that they will be changing their position on the battlefield. With smaller squad sizes, veterans seem to be taking a fire support role, that focuses on battlefield specialisation. [1]
Veterans, get some lose some“. Size 5-10, can take 1 heavy wepaon or 1 special weapon per 5 soldiers. Bastogne is gone but every Veteran Sarge can give orders now. Can still take shotguns and get option to take pistol & CCW. New Veteran ability allows charging out of transport. [3]
Special Weapon and Heavy Weapon Squads are now 10 men each. [3]
Dedicated Transport


Salamander is in as transport for CCS/PCS, open-topped Chimera with Autocannon, transports 6. [3]

Fast Attack


 Vendetta and Valkyrie gunship’ will more than likely be streamlined into one unit. Also it is believed that the squadron option will be lost, and an increase in points to balance out the power of Vendetta and Valkyrie gunship’ in sixth edition. [1]
Vendetta is gone, instead Valkyries can take the Vendettas-loadout for +45 points. [3]
Only one entry for Sentinels, no armor upgrade, closed cabin has no game effect but is just cosmetical. [3]
Heavy Support

Special Characters


Only Cadian named characters in this [playtesting] document. [3]

New Units


 New centerpiece kit is a Horus Heresy era tank. [2]
Formerly Forge World dominated vehicles will take a tour in the Imperial Guard codex. This means we could see such units as the Forge World Destroyer Tank Hunter as part of the upcoming codex. Although one finds it extremely unlikely they will receive a new plastic kit. [1]
Thunderer/Destroyer is in, Thunderer is a cheap Demolisher with nothing but a hull-mounted Demolisher cannon. Destroyer is a dedicated tank hunter with a laser-lance weapon. Have a, hull-down“ rule that makes them extremely hard to kill if in cover, seem to be area-control units. [3]
 Salt-mine: Imperial Robots - 2 new robots, requiring an Admech handler/enginseer. [4]
 Salt-mine: Knight Paladin - Taller than riptide, not as tall as Wraithknight. Vanquisher cannon and Uber-chainsword are standard load out. May upgrade to Punisher Cannon, Uber-Fist with Inferno Flamers.[4]
 Model Releases


In terms of repacking, it is believed that special weapon squads will receive their own box set. This is also rumoured to be extended to veteran squads and heavy weapon teams. Coming in boxes of five models, with a wide variety of special equipment. [1]
The missing IG tanks will be released: Griffon/Collosus/Medusa artillery kit. [2]
Stormtroopers released [2]
Veterans released [2]
-These two infantry kits include many, many optional bits to build command squads and even penal troops. [2]
 Heavy Weapon Squad will be repacked to include one sprue of standard Cadian infantry. [3]
Special Weapon Squads might get their own box with a new special weapon sprue (which is also used for Veteran box). [3]
Probable: Roughriders (new plastic box) [4]
The Imperial Guard gets both Steel Legion and Mordians in Plastic with the New Codex. [5]



> via StrykerSniper on Warseer
> I'm praying for stormtroopers, real ones, as a second troop choice. I did have a tiny look behind the iron curtain of GWs privacy policies, and I was able to see some mockups of the new veterans/stormtrooper boxed set, and it would be an amazing kit to build warbands or stormtrooper squads. Also I saw a model that appeared to be an Inquisitor, and was wearing a long cloak and armor.
> 
> I could see GW allowing stormtroopers as a troop choice to induce additional sales of the new kit, which, frankly, floored me. The details were great, with kasrkin style armor, and all sorts of weapons including hellguns, sniper rifles, special weapons, a cool missile launcher, a bunch of sergeant options, bolters, and lots of shotguns that managed to not look like scout shotguns. Also, the bolters did not look like marine shotuns, they were a little more human sized.
> 
> Some of the poses were also amazingly dynamic. Some were stoic standing poses, while a couple were very John Woo! There were also a lot of extra bits, poches, packs, grenades, knives, some scanner like equipment, and what appeared to be night vision goggles. If i were a puppy, I would've piddled on the rug, and it was a supreme act of will not to grab the models and run for the door. Apparently, they have also been ready for some time. Please dear God, let these see the light of my hobby store soon and I will have at least 5 boxes! This might even revitalize my Guard army.
> 
> Oh, and there were a bunch of heads! respirator heads, heads with berets, bald heads, heads with mohawks and crew cuts. Most were scarred, and one had an eyepatch, while another had a disfigured eye with what looked like claw marks, one head was smoking a stogie, and there were two heads with berets. There was even a knife that looked like a trench knife with raised knuckle dusters. There were scopes, a hand radio, and a bunch of bits for the bases including plants, a snake, and some ammo cans and satchel charges. There was even a hand holding an entrenching tool (shovel to you non-military types). There were a few holstered pistols, and as a delightful surprise, there were also autoguns in addition to lasguns, and there were bits for pistol and close combat weapon troops, although few were chainblades. There was a demo charge, melta bombs, and camo cloaks.
> 
> I was very, very impressed. The attention to detail was phenomenal. If you have any questions, ask them quick, before I am "sanctioned" by the inquisition. What is that sound outside the window.......?





> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> I have some infos for you about the recent Stormtrooper sighting:
> 
> A lot of the bits described (respirators, plants, NVGs, some of the heads, some of the CC weapons, etc) were actually looted from other plastic kits (Command Squad and the like) and won't be on the sprue for the new box. They were used to create some kit-bash conversions to show what can be done with the new set and a bit box.
> 
> The described "Inquisitor" with a greatcoat over carapace armor is an option for the Sergeant for people who want to build their miniatures "Arbites-Style". Arbites won't be an option in codex, but you'll still be able to get Veterans in carapace with combat shotguns yelling "I AM THE LAW!".
> 
> All in all the new set is supposed to be more like modern "Hollywood"-SpecOps (think The Expendables).
> 
> With Nids closing in fast we can still expect IG in Q1 2014


Sources
1: Noel at Wargamer: 31OCT13
2: Larry Vela on BoLS: 31OCT13
3: Anonymous(via alleged Playtesting Document) on Faeit 212: 02SEP13
4: Larry Vela on BoLS(Ranking System: Probable Rumors, Possible Rumors, The Salt-mine): 20SEP13
5: via Tim from the Faeit 212 inbox: 24NOV13


----------



## neferhet

WOW! march 2014? that would be awesome! and the "minor order" thing sounds like a big deal to me! let's see how this goes. nice catch geist!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Definitely going to keep my eyes on this one!


----------



## Tawa

Here's something to keep your eye on.... @SatNav


----------



## CE5511

Ive seen some rumors here:http://natfka.blogspot.com/2013/09/starting-off-september-imperial-guard.html
Not sure how reliable Faeit is unfortunately. But it gives a nice picture of what the codex cover might look like, talks about the thunderer/destroyer too. Says the vendetta upgrade should clock in at 175ish points total, still a fair price I think. "Only Cadian named characters in this document" this one I just cant see, if its refering to the codex anyways. Seems like they are bringing a lot of forgeworld vehicles in, 1 or 2 I can see, but not many more so seems a bit odd


----------



## Zion

Stickied. Nice work.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Take this however you like, but speaking to the owner of my LGS last week, he claimed to have heard that there would be a knight titan in the IG codex. To paraphrase the Bionic Man, they have the technology.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

CE5511 said:


> But it gives a nice picture of what the codex cover might look like,


That cover's already in use for the Only War expansion. 










Still cool though. I can see the Vendetta/Valkyrie combination and point increase, glad they might be coming out with missing kits, and relreasing kits.


----------



## locustgate

Any chance on female guards, I really want to paint something with melons other than banshees.


----------



## Archon Dan

Nice find. I've got some friends who will be excited to see this. It sounds like, at least with Ministorum Priests as an option, that you can more easily define who is commanding your IG and what mission they are on. 




Khorne's Fist said:


> Take this however you like, but speaking to the owner of my LGS last week, he claimed to have heard that there would be a knight titan in the IG codex. To paraphrase the Bionic Man, they have the technology.


That could be pretty cool but the same rumor was running with Space Marines for a while. Granted a Knight would fit better with IG. Interesting to ponder.


Edit:


> Any chance on female guards, I really want to paint something with melons other than banshees.


You could try Dark Eldar, locustgate. Nearly all the plastic kits include females, with Wyches including the most. But the Flamethrower in Ddraig's pic appears female. So maybe we will see more female soldiers.


----------



## Loli

locustgate said:


> Any chance on female guards, I really want to paint something with melons other than banshees.


Wyches, various Dark Eldar torsos, Demonettes, Sisters of Battle..... Plenty of Melons to be had.


----------



## locustgate

Loli said:


> Wyches, Demonettes, Sisters of Battle.


2.5 pairs of melons.


Refuse to use foul kin of the eldar, foul half breasted monsters, or metal.


----------



## Zion

locustgate said:


> 2.5 pairs of melons.
> 
> 
> Refuse to use foul kin of the eldar, foul half breasted monsters, or metal.


That sounds like a personal problem then.


----------



## Jacobite

Hmmm interesting, if they do put out a vets box hopefully it'll be a cross between the Tau Pathfinders and the SM SG.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Archon Dan said:


> Khorne's Fist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take this however you like, but speaking to the owner of my LGS last week, he claimed to have heard that there would be a knight titan in the IG codex. To paraphrase the Bionic Man, they have the technology.
> 
> 
> 
> That could be pretty cool but the same rumor was running with Space Marines for a while. Granted a Knight would fit better with IG. Interesting to ponder.
Click to expand...

Actually, after looking at the expansion rumours concerning escalation I'm thinking maybe that might be a more fitting home for a rumoured knight titan. Maybe he got the releases mixed up.


----------



## locustgate

Khorne's Fist said:


> knight titan..


I think someone at GW liked Pacific Rim.

P.S. I know they were around before the movie.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

locustgate said:


> I think someone at GW liked Pacific Rim.


I'd say the PR machines would be closer to Warlord size myself. Maybe even bigger.


----------



## SilverTabby

I very much doubt we will see female basic guard, as this requires a re-working of the moulds for the basic Cadians, which is still a perfectly workable set. 

If there is a new sprue done for Veterans, Stormtroopers or Penal Legion then maybe those will see some girls added. 

However, speaking as someone who wears armour a lot, the basic Cadian armour would be the same for males and females alike. Putting boobs on a breastplate is cosmetic only, and Guard armour is both functional and mass-produced. If you want girly Guard, either bung some Green Stuff on the men, or use girls (I use Necromundan Escher figures).


----------



## Geist

CE5511 said:


> Ive seen some rumors here:http://natfka.blogspot.com/2013/09/starting-off-september-imperial-guard.html
> Not sure how reliable Faeit is unfortunately. But it gives a nice picture of what the codex cover might look like, talks about the thunderer/destroyer too. Says the vendetta upgrade should clock in at 175ish points total, still a fair price I think. "Only Cadian named characters in this document" this one I just cant see, if its refering to the codex anyways. Seems like they are bringing a lot of forgeworld vehicles in, 1 or 2 I can see, but not many more so seems a bit odd


Eh, he tends to post anything. But a rumor is a rumor. Edited 1st post to include these rumors and some older BoLS rumors that we missed last month.

All rumors are cited, so decide for yourselves if they are legit.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

locustgate said:


> Any chance on female guards, I really want to paint something with melons other than banshees.


How about these banshees? Nice and cheap too.


----------



## shaantitus

Most interesting, thanks for posting, guard (the traitor variety) are one of my main interests.


----------



## mutronics

shaantitus said:


> Most interesting, thanks for posting, guard (the traitor variety) are one of my main interests.


Seconded, I've been wanting to do Traitor Guard since Cultist's were included in the CSM codex. Looking forward to being able to field all 3 Chaos Armies in Apoc Games.


----------



## Jacobite

I have my doubts about the special weapons squads being kitted for the simple reason is that as they stand it's a 6 man squad and that makes it hard to double up with other kits. If you box it with Vets and vets only get 1 Special weapon per 5 guys then that doesn't stack either as SWS get 1 per 2.

Just some thoughts.

As for the Knight Titan, FW is doing Ad Mech these days, Knights are Ad Mech, it's only a matter of time before FW brings out a Knight kit. I can't see GW stepping on those toes.


----------



## Geist

Jacobite said:


> I have my doubts about the special weapons squads being kitted for the simple reason is that as they stand it's a 6 man squad and that makes it hard to double up with other kits. If you box it with Vets and vets only get 1 Special weapon per 5 guys then that doesn't stack either as SWS get 1 per 2.
> 
> Just some thoughts.


Well, there is always Faeit's anonymous rumor:



> Special Weapon and Heavy Weapon Squads are now 10 men each. [3]


If that's true, SWT will probably have a 5 man kit with one of everything, I don't think GW cares about effective builds as long as there is enough special weapons to make a squad.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

SilverTabby said:


> However, speaking as someone who wears armour a lot, the basic Cadian armour would be the same for males and females alike. Putting boobs on a breastplate is cosmetic only, and Guard armour is both functional and mass-produced. If you want girly Guard, either bung some Green Stuff on the men, or use girls (I use Necromundan Escher figures).


Pretty much sums up my thoughts on the subject as well. You could swap for female heads and they would work as well.


----------



## Geist

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Pretty much sums up my thoughts on the subject as well. You could swap for female heads and they would work as well.


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1428415


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Geist said:


> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/....php?p=1428415


If I ever make a Inquisition force I'm using those heads on Wych bodies to make Death Cult Assassins. Good sculpts.


----------



## Jacobite

Geist said:


> Well, there is always Faeit's anonymous rumor: (10 man HW/SW squads)
> 
> If that's true, SWT will probably have a 5 man kit with one of everything, I don't thing GW cares about effective builds as long as there is enough special weapons to make a squad.


HW/SW squads being bumped up to 10? That's different... if it happens I expect to see 2 Infantry Squad platoons with maxed out SW squads instead of veterans. I'd be surprised though, the 6 man HW/SW squads have been a staple of IG for 2 editions.


----------



## Mokuren

SilverTabby said:


> However, speaking as someone who wears armour a lot, the basic Cadian armour would be the same for males and females alike. Putting boobs on a breastplate is cosmetic only, and Guard armour is both functional and mass-produced. If you want girly Guard, either bung some Green Stuff on the men, or use girls (I use Necromundan Escher figures).


If you want to use GW figures there's not much you can do except for swapping heads. Unfortunately the only decent, plastic and in-scale GW female heads all come from foul xenos, but it's not like it's impossible to properly mod. SilverTabby's right, you don't really need to change much aside from the face. This assuming you want to use WH40K models, Necromunda and converted fantasy minis can get you quite some mileage.

If you don't care about having GW figures there's a world full of options. They tend to be rather more expensive than the ordinary ones, however.


----------



## Geist

Updated first page with Stormtrooper Box rumor.


----------



## locustgate

Geist said:


> Imperial Robots Knight Paladin[4]


I'm very skeptical for a robot GW release, although the Knight does fit with what they've been doing, Pacific Rimming the shit up in here.....that might be taken out of context.

Those two if true will make me have a ad mech ally.


----------



## Geist

Added to first post.


> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> I have some infos for you about the recent Stormtrooper sighting:
> 
> A lot of the bits described (respirators, plants, NVGs, some of the heads, some of the CC weapons, etc) were actually looted from other plastic kits (Command Squad and the like) and won't be on the sprue for the new box. They were used to create some kit-bash conversions to show what can be done with the new set and a bit box.
> 
> The described "Inquisitor" with a greatcoat over carapace armor is an option for the Sergeant for people who want to build their miniatures "Arbites-Style". Arbites won't be an option in codex, but you'll still be able to get Veterans in carapace with combat shotguns yelling "I AM THE LAW!".
> 
> All in all the new set is supposed to be more like modern "Hollywood"-SpecOps (think The Expendables).
> 
> With Nids closing in fast we can still expect IG in Q1 2014


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Geist said:


> Added to first post.


'Similar to Expendables' Not... entirely sure if I'm happy with this... That doesn't really go with how I would like my Guardsmen to look, but I guess we'll wait for the pictures.


----------



## Geist

Ddraig Cymry said:


> 'Similar to Expendables' Not... entirely sure if I'm happy with this... That doesn't really go with how I would like my Guardsmen to look, but I guess we'll wait for the pictures.


I'm hoping they just mean the bits allow you to have a very characterful force, with each miniature having his own personality, and less that you'll have Sylvester Stallone and Jason Statham in miniature form.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Geist said:


> I'm hoping they just mean the bits allow you to have a very characterful force, with each miniature having his own personality, and less that you'll have Sylvester Stallone and Jason Statham in miniature form.





Geist said:


> I'm hoping they just mean the bits allow you to have a very characterful force, with each miniature having his own personality, and less that you'll have Sylvester Stallone and Jason Statham in miniature form.


If I wanted that I would have gone with Catachans haha


----------



## Geist

Added to first post.


> via Tim from the Faeit 212 inbox
> The Imperial Guard gets both Steel Legion and Mordians in Plastic with the New Codex.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Geist said:


> The Imperial Guard gets both Steel Legion and Mordians in Plastic with the New Codex.


Next quarter can't come soon enough. Damn you time for not moving fast enough!


----------



## Angelofdeath690

I would like to get some Valhallan's in plastic, so I can work on fixing up some weapons teams and kits.


----------



## Chryckan

Guess it was to much to hope for head spruces. 
As pointed out in the female discussion the cadian uniform/armour is generic enough to cover pretty much any type of regiment (not counting the more barbaric/esoteric). Switch the cadian heads to peaked caps or pit helmets and you get great looking Mordians and Pretorians.
To bad GW doesn't realize that and put out some alternate heads.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

These sound so cool but they are humans and I'm trying to avoid starting an army that is human, so bored of playing humans.


----------



## bitsandkits

Geist said:


> Added to first post.


Will believe this when I see it, this kit has been rumoured for about 7 years at least, would make me a happy bunny but just dont see it evwr happening


----------



## Tawa

Chryckan said:


> Switch the cadian heads to peaked caps or pith helmets and you get great looking Mordians and Pretorians.
> To bad GW doesn't realize that and put out some alternate heads.


You know, something as plain and simple as that and I would be a very happy furby! :so_happy:


----------



## Chryckan

bitsandkits said:


> Will believe this when I see it, this kit has been rumoured for about 7 years at least, would make me a happy bunny but just dont see it evwr happening


I'm the same way about the Salamander rumour. For two previous codecies the Sally was rumoured to be moved from forgeworld to an codex unit. Didn't happen then, doubt it will now. But if it does I'll be very happy.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

I'd collect Steel Legion if they were made plastic. Part of the reason I made my own regiment was because they were so expensive. I'd just use different colors than the khaki they're usually seen in, not much my style haha


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Saw this on /tg/.










The models look like they're the same poses and everything (right down to the weird sergeant pose, although the bases are slightly different) as the current metal, which as prompted debate as to whether this is a new kit, a plastic mould of existing models, or Finecast. Personally, I have no idea. The poses are exactly the same, and so to for the models were it not for the red armbands now present. If anything they might be snap kits in plastic or resin.

EDIT: The helmets are different. They appear to have gone full on Stahlhelm rather than the skull cap style featured before. I like them, so I really really hope this is true.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Saw this on /tg/.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The models look like they're the same poses and everything (right down to the weird sergeant pose, although the bases are slightly different) as the current metal, which as prompted debate as to whether this is a new kit, a plastic mould of existing models, or Finecast. Personally, I have no idea. The poses are exactly the same, and so to for the models were it not for the red armbands now present. If anything they might be snap kits in plastic or resin.
> 
> EDIT: The helmets are different. They appear to have gone full on Stahlhelm rather than the skull cap style featured before. I like them, so I really really hope this is true.


if there truly as similar as you say they are, then should we not consider the idea that they might be photo shop?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

dragonkingofthestars said:


> if there truly as similar as you say they are, then should we not consider the idea that they might be photo shop?


That's been raised a lot in the /tg/ thread. Basic consensus of the arguments equals this:
-They're all left handed, indicating a crappy mirroring job. 
-Angle of the Warhammer 40,000 logo, model bases, and the word 'miniatures' seem to be different
-Could very well be repaints meant to increase existing model appeal

I'm still at a loss here. I really want them to be real but I also don't want to be tricked into believing this isn't anything but sketchy.


----------



## Geist

Here's a comparison:










It looks a little different, the length of the coats for example, but what really stands out is the helmets. I have a hard time believing those are photoshopped, but it is possible nonetheless.

And here's a quote from the original post:



> Sorry, but it was very dark in the Warehouse. And my phone is not that great for pictures anyways.
> 
> So, it looks like this http://natfka.blogspot.de/2013/08/imperial-guardsteel-legion-release.html was/is true.
> I saw several of these Steel Legion kits. A few big ones too, 2x Tanks and a Flyer, I think they are new.. Not a big IG fan so no idea if new or repack. There was also a bigger Sentinel. (super big size box) I guess that’s a new unit.
> 
> By the normal Time schedule we have, you should see this in Stores in 5 weeks


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

I really hope this is true. Steel Legion is great, especially if they get their supplement like I remember it being mentioned somewhere.

It's not impossible to have faked those helmets and coats with Photoshop, but I can't really tell if it is with these poor shots.


----------



## Tawa

Hmm, I call highjinx on this.


----------



## Geist

Big Red on BoLS said:


> New plastic tank based heavily on the Heresy-era Malcador. Large kit outsizes the Land Raider (way smaller than a Baneblade) Multiple variants in the kit.
> 
> Updated Basilisk returns. Gun assembly is more rearward with armored skirts replacing the delicate railing. An overall more up-armored appearance.
> 
> A NEW dogfighter flyer arrives, that is NOT an existing known model.
> 
> New Plastic Stormtrooper/Veteran kit will build a minimum sized unit. Kit includes a TON of optional bits to individualize your squad as well as bits to dress up existing Cadian ranges.


I hope by Malcador they actually meant Macharius. Basilisk could look pretty awesome. We have so many fliers already, don't know why they need a brand new model instead of taking one from FW.

And it looks like we'll finally get that elusive plastic stormtrooper box.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Geist said:


> And it looks like we'll finally get that allusive plastic stormtrooper box.


Since it's a new box, would that imply that they'd be getting a nice rule and cost overhaul, to convince people to buy them?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I've been thinking of getting some of the metal Valhallans, dunno but always liked them despite how old they are, I'd prefer praetorians though, but are they getting new models or do you think it's worth getting the metal ones while I can?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Words_of_Truth said:


> I've been thinking of getting some of the metal Valhallans, dunno but always liked them despite how old they are, I'd prefer praetorians though, but are they getting new models or do you think it's worth getting the metal ones while I can?


I'd buy from Victoria Miniatures man, they have great sculpts. I doubt Games Workshop would release plastic or resin Praetorians. 









Victorian Guard Rifleman, complete 10 man resin squad


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Ah they are great! Problem is I play at GW a lot so wouldn't be able to use them


----------



## Bindi Baji

Geist said:


> I hope by Malcador they actually meant Macharius.


Whether it's true or not the Malcador is the one that's been rumoured for getting on a year



Geist said:


> And it looks like we'll finally get that elusive plastic stormtrooper box.


I don't see how it's possible that they couldn't do them in plastic now



Ddraig Cymry said:


> I'd buy from Victoria Miniatures man, they have great sculpts. I doubt Games Workshop would release plastic or resin Praetorians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victorian Guard Rifleman, complete 10 man resin squad


cor blimey, I like the look of them


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Bindi Baji said:


> cor blimey, I like the look of them


Oh aye, spiffin British innit guvna? :wink:


----------



## revilo44

I could see my self getting some veterans.



> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> I have seen pictures of plastic 10 man squads of steel legion and imperial guard veterans. The steel legion appear to be pushfit plastic and are plastic re-sculpts. There is also a big tank seen, but no additional information right now.
> 
> All finecast has been discontinued and no models will be made in finecast. This currently only applies to 40k to test how it works with the community.
> 
> I have heard a rumour that GW are moving to a stage where they want to make more troops as pushfit models, and use multipart plastic sprues or elite/fast attack/heavy support models, to reduce consumer prices for more commonly purchased troop choices.
> 
> You can expect pushfit for named characters and multipart plastic for generic hq.
> 
> A Cipher model is done that appears to be pushfit, and I expected it to be released with the dataslate which did not happen, so perhaps something is coming.


----------



## Nordicus

revilo44 said:


> All finecast has been discontinued and no models will be made in finecast. This currently only applies to 40k to test how it works with the community.


That is pretty interesting - It would be awesome if they can get it to work!


----------



## Tawa

All "push-fit" on the troops choices?

Doesn't that kind of limit your modelling options to a degree?


----------



## Bindi Baji

Tawa said:


> All "push-fit" on the troops choices?
> 
> Doesn't that kind of limit your modelling options to a degree?


If true it would be jut for a few sets, 
maybe current oop metal models that don't have a current plastic version and characters,
unless we're talking cheapo boxes (ie space marine, orks and imperial guards, etc)


----------



## Tawa

Bindi Baji said:


> If true it would be jut for a few sets,
> maybe current oop metal models that don't have a current plastic version and characters


That would make more sense


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Plastic Praetorians please...watching Zulu now on Channel 4 and I want them more than ever.


----------



## Tawa

Words_of_Truth said:


> Plastic Praetorians please...watching Zulu now on Channel 4 and I want them more than ever.


Oh my god. This. Please. THIS!!!


I would genuinely kark off _all_ my other projects to do Praetorians!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

I have been wanting to do a Praetorian and Zulu style IG army. I think with some conversion work these models from Warlord Games' Black Powder line would work well.


----------



## Jacobite

Check out Victoria Lamb miniatures for Praetorian style bits.


----------



## Tawa

Are you taking the pith?


----------



## Jacobite

Pretty much. Anything in here, a pretty viable range by itself really: http://victoriaminiatures.highwire.com/products/victorian-guard?pagesize=12


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Push-fit Steel Legion makes a lot more sense in the context of that picture I posted. The poses might get a bit repetitive after a while but I might still get a box just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Tawa

I imagine many people would put up with the mass of repetitive poses just to be able to field Steel Legion (relatively) cheaply :good:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Tawa said:


> (relatively)


I hope this is true at least haha


----------



## Tawa

People can dream :laugh:


----------



## Veteran Sergeant

Tawa said:


> Hmm, I call highjinx on this.


They are, without a doubt, fakes. I own all the original Steel Legion minis, in large quantity. I wanted to be excited, but they're exactly the same, just mirrored. The helmets are the same, the poses, the gear, etc. Plastic Steel Legion would be awesome, especially if they were cleanly intermixable with the old metals (ie, at the same scale and not bloated fatties like the Cadians and Catachans).

But those are _not_ them. :laugh:


----------



## revilo44

some info about Catachans


> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> We have heard rumors about GW streamlining their range, and one of the things to go are the Catachans. They have sold very poorly in the last couple of years and GW will drop them for good. I already said that the new IG codex will be completely Cadia-centered, and it seems that GW is going to change the background of the IG in a away that portraits Cadia-pattern equipment being widespread throughout the galaxy and being kind of the standard equipment for all "normal" regiments. Emphasis on regional "exotic" regiments will be largely toned down .
> 
> In contrast to that there will be supplements for both Death Korps of Krieg and Elysian Drop Troops soon after the codex release. GW is not going to invest the extra money needed to produce an additional regiment, and the IG release will already need a lot of new sprues if we expect a new veteran infantry set, new artillery tanks and a new flyer or walker.
> 
> For the same reasons Rough Riders will be dropped from the army list (much like most entries without models got cut from the tyranid codex)


http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/imperial-guard-changes-coming.html


----------



## Jacobite

Pity that RR might be gone. They are a really fluffy unit. It's one of those things where the justification is "oh they don't sell well and nobody uses them...." "but there are no minis easily available for them" "That's because nobody takes them". Bit never-ending circle sadly. Combine that with GW's CHS fear and a very average set of rules so they aren't seen as a viable choice in a power list and yeah, sad but not surprising.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Yeah that's what this game needs, more generic armies.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

I have a hard time believing the Death Korps of Krieg and Eylsian Drop Troops getting supplements. Those are Forge World armies, in both rules and fluff. If the Cadia centrality is true then I'll be sad to see Catachan go, I might not like all their models but they certainly provided very good bits to mix with other kits. I thought I heard Steel Legion was getting a supplement earlier too by the way.


----------



## locustgate

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Catachan Steel Legion


They make great zombies.

Heard that to, I think it was either here or on a supplement rumor thread a while ago. 



revilo44 said:


> stuff


Wait you mean it already wasn't about them.......mother of Christ, this isn't going to end well.


----------



## Mokuren

I honestly don't care if they cut their model range, I don't have a single GW model in all of my "imperial guard" and I don't like cadians. If they suddenly make IG as "Cadians everywhere" it will make no difference for me.

However, if they _also_ make the _fluff_ "Cadians everywhere, we're not even going to touch on the subject of other regiments, forget they existed except when we put 30€ price tags on their supplements" I'm going to be sorely disappointed. One of the reasons I like the Imperial Guard is its potential in representing any of the trillions of worlds the Imperium is made of, it gives the background actual life and diversity rather than all the galaxy being populated by nothing but Tau and Eldar and the odd space marine with a different paintjob (or not), like the current meta shows.

I don't care if the rules are generic, I don't care if they cut the model range, but if they also enforce their genericness in the fluff I believe this is the first time I'm going to be mad over fluff. Not even the Necron revamp, the sister hats and the spiritual liege made me so pissed.


----------



## Tawa

First it's every space marine wishes he could be a smurf, now followed by every IG regiment wishes they could be Cadian.....

Awesome. :no:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Tawa said:


> First it's every space marine wishes he could be a smurf, now followed by every IG regiment wishes they could be Cadian.....
> 
> Awesome.





Mokuren said:


> I honestly don't care if they cut their model range, I don't have a single GW model in all of my "imperial guard" and I don't like cadians. If they suddenly make IG as "Cadians everywhere" it will make no difference for me.
> 
> However, if they also make the fluff "Cadians everywhere, we're not even going to touch on the subject of other regiments, forget they existed except when we put 30€ price tags on their supplements" I'm going to be sorely disappointed. One of the reasons I like the Imperial Guard is its potential in representing any of the trillions of worlds the Imperium is made of, it gives the background actual life and diversity rather than all the galaxy being populated by nothing but Tau and Eldar and the odd space marine with a different paintjob (or not), like the current meta shows.
> 
> I don't care if the rules are generic, I don't care if they cut the model range, but if they also enforce their genericness in the fluff I believe this is the first time I'm going to be mad over fluff. Not even the Necron revamp, the sister hats and the spiritual liege made me so pissed.


Even if this asinine move is made the community won't just revert to Cadians. Yes, it's going to suck if they follow through with this, but the option is still there to make your own regiment, whether or not Games Workshop releases models for them. Of course you are caught in a problem if you game at a Games Workshop store and can't use third party models. Damn. :cray: 

What do you use for your Guardsmen @Mokuren ?


----------



## Mokuren

Ddraig Cymry said:


> What do you use for your Guardsmen @Mokuren ?


A bit of everything. Reaper, Infinity, Urban Wars, Alien Suns, Warpath, other stuff... I usually just buy minis I like, paint them and then wonder what the heck I'm going to do with them.

Here's some pics with miniatures of mine. Note that all of the vehicles in my army are borrowed and half of the sisters aren't even finished.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Not too bad, Victoria Miniatures is coming out with sensibly dressed female not-Guardsmen soon right? They should fit well!

I totally understand the painted part, I've only just finished my first Chimera after I don't know how long I've had it. I've still got three Chimeras, four Leman Russes, two squads of veterans, and some odds and ends before I can call them finished haha










Actually proud of how my first finished vehicle turned out, but it still needs some spots touched up


----------



## Bindi Baji

Tawa said:


> First it's every space marine wishes he could be a smurf, now followed by every IG regiment wishes they could be Cadian.....
> 
> Awesome. :no:


Next every Ork regiment wishes they were transvestites


----------



## Tawa

Bindi Baji said:


> Next every Ork regiment wishes they were transvestites


True story.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Actually proud of how my first finished vehicle turned out, but it still needs some posts touched up


Looking pretty good,
"glares at unpainted chimera's lined across work desk"


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Bindi Baji said:


> Looking pretty good,
> "glares at unpainted chimera's lined across work desk"


It's like they know, and worse part is, I think the three I have left are jealous :laugh:


----------



## Jacobite

It really depends how they sell it in the fluff, if it's simply that Cadian equipment is a very common style of kit then I can see that working quite easily and I don't have too much of a problem with it, we can all see that for what it is: GW not wanting to produce another range of Guard models. If its "all Guard want to be Cadians" like they try to make out SM's want to be UM's then yeah, fuck right off. I can just imagine Rawne lying in bed at white just wish and hoping and praying to the big E to turn back time and make him born on Cadia!


----------



## Tawa

Jacobite said:


> I can just imagine Rawne lying in bed at white just wish and hoping and praying to the big E to turn back time and make him born on Cadia!


Maybe that's why he hated Gaunt? :wink:


----------



## revilo44

Please remember that these are rumors. So with that said, a new IG codex is certain to be an April release, with Imperial Knights in March.



> via Lion 275 on Warseer
> IG will be in April. March will focus soley on the Imperial Knights. Followed by Wood Elves in May...
> 
> It sounds like Imperial Knights will be a Dataslate or a mini codex. I bet you see it in the WD then have it come out in Dataslate/mini dex. From what we were told it will not be in the IG codex and will be able to ally with various armies.
> 
> IG is getting a new name with their new codex a la SoB. According to 40K Radio's source, they'll be renamed to the Astra Militarium.
> 
> Yup a brand new name. The book is called Astra Militarium.
> I am just going by what our source has told us. Could be a legal issue, could be they are incorporating more things into the Codex. Time will tell.
> 
> And I want to re-iterate Knight ARE NOT part of Astra Militarium (IG).




We have been seeing more and more codices get larger models, the Imperial Knights are small one versions of Titans.

Assuming of course that these Imperial Knights will be available through a new Imperial Guard codex.



> via Rik at 40k Radio
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/40K-Radio/147396461962884
> 
> As you may have seen on other sites Febraury is all about the Dwarfs. So for you fans of the short and bearded get pumped. March will see the release of Imperial Knights. This year is shaping up to be a good one.


Imperial Knights


> Via Warhammer 40k wiki
> http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/
> A Knight is a walking, humanoid war machine first used by the Mechanicus on its affiliated Knight Worlds. The Knight is crewed by a single pilot and while they are larger than most other Imperial vehicles, they are smaller than even the smallest class of Scout Titan. There are several different types of Knight walkers in use, including the:
> 
> Knight Warden - Knight Wardens are armed with long-ranged, heavy weapons and are well-armoured. They are used as defensive weapons against enemy attackers.
> 
> Knight Paladin - The Paladin Knight is armed with both ranged and close-combat weapons. They are commonly equipped with Battle Cannons and large Chainswords.
> 
> Knight Lancer - The Lancer Knight is a scout unit, armed with a single Battle Cannon and a Power Lance though it is capable of achieving much higher overland speeds than the other pattern of Knights. These Knights are commonly used to outflank enemy units during a battle.
> 
> Knight Crusader - The Crusader Knight is armed with heavy weapons intended to be effective against enemy armouredvehicles. A Crusader Knight is usually armed with Lascannons and have increased armour to better withstand the assaults of potent armoured vehicles. They are the slowest and least nimble of all the patterns of Knight.
> 
> Knight Castellan - The Castellan Knight is the tactical opposite of the Crusader Knight and is armed with weapons effective primarily against enemy infantry, such as a multi-barreled Autocannon.
> 
> Knight Errant - The Knight Errant is armed with heavy weaponry and is the most potent of the Knight patterns, capable of fighting enemy super-heavy vehicles and even Titan-sized foes such as Ork Gargants.
> 
> 
> Knight Baron - The Knight Baron is piloted by a superior warrior with razor-sharp combat and Knight-handling skills. A Baron Knight usually leads a Knight squadron into battle. As a sign of their command status, every Baron uses a Knight custom built to their exact specifications. These Knights are usually armed with rapid-firing Battle Cannons and a Power Lance.


----------



## bitsandkits

Not convinced on the imperial knights, these guys were a very minute part of epic scale that as far as I remember didn't even make it to later versions of that game so why would gw suddenly drop them into 40k out of the blue?


----------



## nevynxxx

bitsandkits said:


> Not convinced on the imperial knights, these guys were a very minute part of epic scale that as far as I remember didn't even make it to later versions of that game so why would gw suddenly drop them into 40k out of the blue?


They sound to me like they are about the same size as a Wraithknight, or a Riptide. I think they will basically be the IG equivalent. In Epic they made little sense, as they were too small, but with the arrival of the big dudes in other armies, they seem to be a fit.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

nevynxxx said:


> In Epic they made little sense, as they were too small, but with the arrival of the big dudes in other armies, they seem to be a fit.


This. :goodpost:

I know the IG have a vast array of super heavies, but something like this would appease those who don't want to use escalation rules in a regular game, but would like a big centrepiece for their army. And of course, they'd sell like hot cakes, as SM players would want one as well.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Astra Militarium - I'm not convinced, haven't heard it used before today at all.
Imperial Knights - I haven't heard so much as a banana, but given GW's recent mech-love I wouldn't put it past them


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Khorne's Fist said:


> Take this however you like, but speaking to the owner of my LGS last week, he claimed to have heard that there would be a knight titan in the IG codex. To paraphrase the Bionic Man, they have the technology.


If it turns out to be true about knights, I'd like to point out I called it back in October. :so_happy:


----------



## Tawa

Bindi Baji said:


> Astra Militarium - I'm not convinced, haven't heard it used before today at all.


That, and it's crap. :laugh:


----------



## nevynxxx

Bindi Baji said:


> Astra Militarium - I'm not convinced, haven't heard it used before today at all.


Saw someone else post soemthing along the lines of: "Space Marine" can't be trade marked, so they made is Adeptus Astartes. Imperial Guard can't be trademarked so they make it Adeptus Militarium.

Which does make sense, along with the proper name for the sister of battle.


----------



## Bindi Baji

If the Space Marine codex was Adeptus Astartes then it would be likely,
can't wait for Miles Militis Griseus and thanks heavens we won't be seeing this codex - Pullus Pauperes Commilitones Christi Templique Salomonici :grin:


----------



## nevynxxx

bindi baji said:


> if the space marine codex was adeptus astartes then it would be likely,
> can't wait for miles militis griseus and thanks heavens we won't be seeing this codex - pullus pauperes commilitones christi templique salomonici :grin:


lol


----------



## locustgate

Bindi Baji said:


> Astra Militarium - I'm not convinced, haven't heard it used before today at all.
> Imperial Knights - I haven't heard so much as a banana, but given GW's recent mech-love I wouldn't put it past them


Er...wouldn't that be Space Military.
Agreed and I hope I want to have a admech themed ally.


----------



## Jacobite

Tawa said:


> That, and it's crap. :laugh:


+1 to that. If they have changed it for whatever reason they've changed it to a very odd sounding name when you compare it to the likes of the Arbites, Astartes, Administration, Custodes etc


----------



## tu_shan82

Bindi Baji said:


> Astra Militarium - I'm not convinced, haven't heard it used before today at all.
> Imperial Knights - I haven't heard so much as a banana, but given GW's recent mech-love I wouldn't put it past them


I too call bullshit on this one, never heard the term before, if the rumor was that they were going to b e renamed Adeptus Munitorium, I'd believe it, because they've gone by that name in the background fiction since the 3.5 ed codex at least, probably longer even but I can't confirm that because i haven't read the earlier codexes in over a decade. No need for salt this one guys and gals, bacause i can almost guarantee this is bullshit.


----------



## nevynxxx

tu_shan82 said:


> I too call bullshit on this one, never heard the term before, if the rumor was that they were going to b e renamed Adeptus Munitorium, I'd believe it, because they've gone by that name in the background fiction since the 3.5 ed codex at least, probably longer even but I can't confirm that because i haven't read the earlier codexes in over a decade. No need for salt this one guys and gals, bacause i can almost guarantee this is bullshit.


I'm looking the codex from ~1995 (With the 5 Catachan fellas on the front) the only reference I can see is "Each world in the Imperium supplies troops to the Departmento Munitoriium for incorporation into the Imperial Guard."


----------



## Khorne's Fist

The Munitorum is more akin to the Dept of Defence. It oversees the IG, and keeps it supplied and maintained rather than fight itself. If they did go down that route it could open up other non IG military formations, like the Navy. A Naval Armsmen box would be pretty awesome, and it could mean more flyers like the Lightning or Thunderbolt in regular games. But enough with the wish-listing...


----------



## bitsandkits

Wouldnt the imperial guard be "custodis imperialis" ? Or a bastardised form of it.or the could simply start refering to them by the world names if they needed a work round for IP protection so Guardians of Cadia or cadian guard , warriors of catachan , death korps of krieg etc.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Codex: Cannon Fodder?


----------



## Tawa

Khorne's Fist said:


> If they did go down that route it could open up other non IG military formations, like the Navy. A Naval Armsmen box would be pretty awesome, and it could mean more flyers like the Lightning or Thunderbolt in regular games. But enough with the wish-listing...


Aah, if only :good:


Even _Adeptus Militarium_ would have been better. Bear in mind, I still think that's crap name.....


----------



## revilo44

We have sightings for a new box set for the Astra Militarum (Imperial Guard), a Bullgryns/Ogryns dual box set. Armoured Ogryns set up like giant riot police with cybernetic enhancements. This may be one of our first real insights to the new codex rumored to be here in April.

Please remember that these are rumors.

via a reader that must stay anonymous on Faeit 212
Hello Natfka, I am not normally a rumour guy.

However, I have today seen (and held) something I was not supposed to.
"Astra Militarium Bullgryns"

Shrink wrapped box ready for sale; I don't know what that implys about
release time.

Three Plastic "Bullgryns" which seem to be armoured Ogryns with large
riot style shields. Looked to be on the same bases as the Space Marine
Centurians. They are painted in a new looking blue/gray urban cammo.
They have armoured looking torsos and loin cloth type things made out
of tank tracks (!). They also seemed to have cybernetic enchancement
(ala Boneheads).

Looking at the back of the box, there was a small picture indicating
they could also be built as traditional Ogryns, which retain there
T-shirts and Ripper guns look. The Orgryn on the back had a Green T
shirt.


----------



## leinad-yor

I want pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lein


----------



## neferhet

ogryns...where so bad in last editions that this time GW might want to really sell those guys. lets prepare for close combat IG lists?? :scare:


----------



## afnolte

Tawa said:


> All "push-fit" on the troops choices?
> 
> Doesn't that kind of limit your modelling options to a degree?


Look at how the new dark elf warriors kit was done. The head, torso and legs are all one piece, the right arm fits into a corner joint, and the left arm is only separate from the elbow down.


----------



## Jacobite

That's true however I think that is more due to the fact that WFB Regiments are ranked up very closely so ideally you want kits that are built in such a way that that isn't hard even for a mouth breathing moron to rank them up (or 12 year olds as other people call them). 40K however, even in horde armies don't require that.


----------



## maximus2467

Bring back praetorian troops G dubs!! I want my own little Michael Caine defending a bastion against waves of nids!!


----------



## venomlust

Yeah, GW!


----------



## maximus2467

Lol, not quite what I meant but yeah


----------



## venomlust

Some rumors from Bell of Lost Souls: http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2014/03/40k-rumors-imperial-guard-info-finally.html



> We've just started into March and Imperial Guard will round out the month and take us into April. Here is the latest word on the Armored Fist of the Emperor.
> 
> 
> Imperial Guard will take up a 3 week release slot.
> 
> - Week one is up for preorder with the March 22nd White Dwarf.
> - Breakdown is as follows:
> 
> Week 1: 3 kits, including the Ogryns plastic combo-kit and 2 others.
> Week 2: Codex
> Week 3: 2 kits
> 
> More as it comes in.
> 
> I would assume that the previously mentioned Plastic Stromtroopers/Veterans and the new "Big Tank" are 2 of the remaining 4 kits. But that still leaves 2 others... Sifting through here will trounce up some likely suspects:


----------



## Bindi Baji

venomlust said:


> Some rumors from Bell of Lost Souls: http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2014/03/40k-rumors-imperial-guard-info-finally.html


I am under the impression there is more then that to come for IG kit-wise


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I really wish they would go away from the american image of the plastic imperial guard models, I don't think they will and I love the forgeworld imperial guard but that's a whole lot of money for an imp guard from there.


----------



## Achaylus72

Can someone confirm the rumour that the ogryns will be able to be built as bullgryns as they would be great as my Bonecrusher elite with ripper guns and riot shields.

Thanx Muchly


----------



## Bindi Baji

Achaylus72 said:


> Can someone confirm the rumour that the ogryns will be able to be built as bullgryns as they would be great as my Bonecrusher elite with ripper guns and riot shields.
> 
> Thanx Muchly


It sounds a certainty from the info coming in


----------



## bitsandkits

New guard
http://allthingswarhammer.tumblr.co...w-this-in-one-of-the-warhammer-fb-groups-what


----------



## Rhodry

The scions,tempestus command squad looks cool but I don't like the look of the taurox .so the tempestus will probably have cool rules as I don't like the look of it


----------



## Einherjar667

Found this on instagram


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Do you think Arbites will fall under this? I'd love to use my fw arbite I got at gamesday.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Words_of_Truth said:


> Do you think Arbites will fall under this? I'd love to use my fw arbite I got at gamesday.


I think (and hope) Arbites and Judges will turn up in a mini-dex at a later date


----------



## Tawa

Bindi Baji said:


> I think (and hope) Arbites and Judges will turn up in a mini-dex at a later date


Another point on my wish-list :good:


----------



## slaaneshy

That would be awesome! However I fear you are likely to see the 'Catering Core Militarium' before something that we fans actually want!


----------



## Bindi Baji

slaaneshy said:


> That would be awesome! However I fear you are likely to see the 'Catering Core Militarium' before something that we fans actually want!


Appetitus Militarium:

Featuring Several New Units

Coquus Arbites,
Washerus Uperous,
Choperus Aboutis

and the brand spanking new vehicle
Ovenus Enwheels


----------



## locustgate

Bindi Baji said:


> Appetitus Militarium:
> 
> Featuring Several New Units
> 
> Coquus Arbites,
> Washerus Uperous,
> Choperus Aboutis
> 
> and the brand spanking new vehicle
> Ovenus Enwheels


Sounds believable.


----------



## Tawa

Bindi Baji said:


> Appetitus Militarium:
> 
> Featuring Several New Units
> 
> Coquus Arbites,
> Washerus Uperous,
> Choperus Aboutis
> 
> and the brand spanking new vehicle
> Ovenus Enwheels


You forgot the special character for the Arbites: Magistrate Dread. :good:


----------



## Creon

It'd have to be Magistorium Dreadd, as Dredd is taken by another company.


----------



## Tawa

Tawa said:


> You forgot the special character for the Arbites: Magistrate Dread. :good:





Creon said:


> It'd have to be Magistorium Dreadd, as Dredd is taken by another company.


Dredd is, but Dread is a common use English word :wink:


----------



## Spankinginred

Don't forget that Bryan Ansell has part-ownership of Dredd £££££


----------



## Achaylus72

Bindi Baji said:


> It sounds a certainty from the info coming in


 
Thanx muchly


----------



## renren

some new guys


----------



## The Sturk

I raise you a Hydra










I don't know how to annotate


----------



## bitsandkits

Some more photos of the bullgryns and ogryn dual kit 
http://darogscompany.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/new-imperial-guard-ogrins-and-hydra.html?m=1


----------



## Words_of_Truth

If they are the riot shield ogryns then my appetite just dropped :/


----------



## Jacobite

Hydra looks fucking awesome, I always love it when they have open turrets, is it practical? Hell no it's not, does it look cool? Hell yes! Looks to be part of a dual kit with some other open topped Arty judging by the rear and gun gun mounts, which I am more than fine with.

Now those Ogyrn. It's great to see them in plastic, I'm not a huge fan of the tank track armor simply because it doesn't fit the rest of the armor, it doesn't look tacked on, it looks like it's meant to be there which is odd seeing as it's tank tracks.










I don't like anything about the above group of parts but I love this head:










The fact you can link those shields together is also very cool.

Still stoked about that Hydra though.


----------



## Spankinginred

Are there no *****'s, Arabs,Orientals etc in 40k?
"In the Future, There are Only Caucasians! "
The paint jobs are poor, perhaps they'd look better


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Not hugely impressed with the ogryns tbh. The ripper gun looks cool, but the heads are too human looking as opposed to abhuman. Now they just look like fat Catachans.


----------



## Bindi Baji

I'm really impressed with the Ogryns, putting some money aside right about now


----------



## revilo44

im really like the ones with the shields. so want to do an ig army now but must finish the others first. 
goes back to painting table


----------



## Tawa

Jacobite said:


> Hydra looks fucking awesome, I always love it when they have open turrets, is it practical? Hell no it's not, does it look cool? Hell yes!


Amen to that! Looks feckin' epic! :good:


----------



## neferhet

ugh. that was hurtful for my eyes. Mongogryn, to the fray!!


----------



## slaaneshy

They definitely modeled them on Sloth!
Like the Hydra kit - 6 years waiting but glad it is finally here in plastic!


----------



## SilverTabby

Spankinginred said:


> Are there no *****'s, Arabs,Orientals etc in 40k?
> "In the Future, There are Only Caucasians! "
> The paint jobs are poor, perhaps they'd look better


Actually, when I was in 'Eavy Metal we had that conversion. A lot. Especially when it came to doing the Salamanders. 

What is boiled down to in the end, is that if you do even a token smattering of one ethnic group, you have to do all of them. And then you have to justify why you've used said ethnic skintone in that particular group ("Why are the evil Chaos marines black, whilst the good Ultramarines are all white?" etc, etc). 

Much easier to just stick to one, and avoid claims of racism against the ones you inevitably miss. That's why the Salamanders we so carefully painted to have properly toned skin were changed to have black skin and red eyes, so they didn't look like any skin tone we naturally get in this day and age. 

Why are all the guys in 40K white? To avoid claims of racism. Sounds daft, but it is true.


----------



## slaaneshy

Spankinginred said:


> Are there no *****'s, Arabs,Orientals etc in 40k?
> "In the Future, There are Only Caucasians! "
> The paint jobs are poor, perhaps they'd look better


Just Canadians.


----------



## Spankinginred

"Just Canadians", whats that all aboot?


----------



## neferhet

SilverTabby said:


> Why are all the guys in 40K white? To avoid claims of racism. Sounds daft, but it is true.


Well, i always imagined every non-caucasian went exterminated in the far future, mistaken for a chaos mutation. The emprah was caucasian. Are you not like him? DIE MUTANT, DIE!!!
Also: that could explain why chaos guys had a different skin tone. You have to worship chaos in order to survive 
Just me going silly...sorry...


----------



## leinad-yor

OK, back on topic... I thought I had heard that GW was moving away from the skinny rails like on the back of the basilisk. But, if you take a close look at the Hydra pic it has the same rails on the back of it. I was really hoping that they would get rid of those as I have no idea how many times I had to fix the ones on my Bassies.

Lein


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I wonder, how could I go about giving those bullgryns long coats.


----------



## Zion

Words_of_Truth said:


> I wonder, how could I go about giving those bullgryns long coats.


Greenstuff.


----------



## revilo44

Thank me later


----------



## slaaneshy

Not seeing anything new in those pics, although it is good to see they are most certainly next.


----------



## bitsandkits

Im with him, cant see what we need to thank you for rev?


----------



## Spankinginred

Mmmmm Vendettas.... I've got a brace of the buggers myself


----------



## torealis

Maybe it implies plastic vendettas in the Valkyrie kit. though I doubt that


----------



## revilo44

Sorry guys I thought it looked different.


----------



## renren

there lascannons on those models so I'm guessing we don't have to buy the upgrade kit from forge world anymore


----------



## ntaw

renren said:


> there lascannons on those models so I'm guessing we don't have to buy the upgrade kit from forge world anymore


It's identical looking to the FW sponsons, I haven't seen FW giving GW their designs for upgrade sprues much.

So when are we looking at a new IG codex, those WD pics Revilo posted could have to do with a dex release or just be action shots involving guard. Having just got ~3k in IG I am suddenly interested.


----------



## venomlust

Not sure I totally understand.

The thought is that the Vendetta kit is being updated to include whatever stuff comes in the Forge World upgrade kit? Why would we think that, instead of it simply being a picture of a Vendetta using the FW kit? Does GW not include FW stuff in White Dwarf pictures?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Those pictures are in the latest white dwarf, they ain't used to show anything new, just something about how to use reserves in apoc games.


----------



## Spankinginred

I wouldn't bank on there being a new Vendetta kit


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I see something on BoLS about the bearded head in the Ogryn box being Nork Dedogg. His model is still available on the web store though, and it's way better than these ones.



> Heard a small rumour today from GW staffer....ogryns shields act as mobile aegis line type defence....4+ cover save, but they forgo their move in the subsequent phase. The weapons are a cross between grenade launchers and a mortar with specialist shells. Sounds very feasible from what i have seen of the model. He also said that the moustachiod ogryn is indeed neddog and has some interesting rules. On a par with the Kell rule with Creed.




http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2014/03/40k-nork-deddog-spotted.html


----------



## Mossy Toes

The fact that that Vendetta is on one of the old FW plastic poles rather than the more recent flyer stands has me... dubious that it's a new kit.


----------



## Spankinginred

If they appear in the new codex, then that may indicate to closer ties with GW and Forgeworld


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Spankinginred said:


> If they appear in the new codex, then that may indicate to closer ties with GW and Forgeworld


There is much speculation that the FW and GW sites will be rolled into one, and this might lead to FW stuff being fully usable within the game, as opposed to having to have the "40k Approved" stamp. It would certainly help sales, as I know a lot of people that won't buy FW stuff because some of the local dickheads won't play against it.


----------



## Einherjar667

Khorne's Fist said:


> There is much speculation that the FW and GW sites will be rolled into one, and this might lead to FW stuff being fully usable within the game, as opposed to having to have the "40k Approved" stamp. It would certainly help sales, as I know a lot of people that won't buy FW stuff because some of the local dickheads won't play against it.



Perhaps that all ties in with the alleged new ed of 40k. Maybe the new ed of 40k will include FW. Though that would require new codexes too probably


----------



## Spankinginred

There used to be a guy at our local GW who wouldn't let Forgeworld stuff into the shop. Not our product attitude. Mind you, he wouldn't allow errata either. Thankfully he is no longer there.
I use a lot of Forgeworld bits etc Chimeras with TL Bolters or Autocannons etc In fact none of my eight Chimeras have Multilasers, though three are autocannon conversions using the new plastic turrets and spare parts


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Einherjar667 said:


> Though that would require new codexes too probably


Not really. It just needs each FW unit to have a list of codexes that they are available to. Much easier than redoing every codex within one edition.


----------



## Einherjar667

Khorne's Fist said:


> Not really. It just needs each FW unit to have a list of codexes that they are available to. Much easier than redoing every codex within one edition.



True, they could just add all of that into a new BRB


----------



## revilo44

This happened.






























Then these 
































































You can thank me now


----------



## The Irish Commissar

That lasgun in the last picture looks feckin awesome.


----------



## Jacobite

That's quite a leak. Awesome stuff rev!

Is it just me or is this looking more and more like Codex: Storm Troopers rather Codex IG. I know this is just the leaks we have seen so far but the cover image has my mind working, regardless of what it is it doesn't really change much for me, that new Storm Trooper kit looks very nice, heaps of different options and I'm sure a lot of those parts will find there way into IG and =I= forces, I probably won't be getting any though as they are very "hi-tech" looking rather than what I have planned for my IG. Although the Sergeant (or whatever they are calling him now) will certainly be on my list of parts to get for some Inquisitor fun times. As for that armoured car... yeap been turned right off it, when it first got leaked I was waiting to see more and now that I have, yeap nope not a fan. It does however mean there are now rules for the de-turreted and lengthened leman russes I was planning on using as ST transports based on the Ferrograds that a guy on Warseer came up with, just need to regig some weapons load outs and I'll be good to go!


----------



## torealis

God that taurox is awful.


----------



## bitsandkits

Well both those kits look amazeballs, the scions are mind blowing,detail and the shear number of options that must be in the kit, the Taurox looks even better with the weapon options and in that green paint scheme, ok maybe not to everyones taste but hey its another vehicle and i personally cant stand the Leman Russ and this would make a nice proxy or basis for a conversion, turning into quite a release.


----------



## Varakir

It looks less shit in green, but still a bit shit.

The infantry models are fantastic though. They will make amazing =I= Acolytes.


----------



## neferhet

Epic scions paired with shitty taurox. it's like the perfect handjob, but from your convicted inmate.


----------



## bitsandkits

Varakir said:


> It looks less shit in green, but still a bit shit.
> 
> The infantry models are fantastic though. They will make amazing =I= Acolytes.


yeah i can see GW shifting a few packs of the infantry, i think my initial order for these will be in the 10 to 20 packs region.

im not a massive fan of guard vehicles in general,mainly because i was hoodwinked into buying a leman russ on release day and was extremely disappointed with the scale problems, the taurox in my opinion is no worse than the other guard stuff(apart from the Valk which is one of the greatest models ever made)if nothing else it adds variety and more modeling possibilities for conversions and to be Orked™


----------



## bitsandkits

neferhet said:


> Epic scions paired with shitty taurox. it's like the perfect handjob, but from your mum.


fixed that for you :grin:


----------



## torealis

bitsandkits said:


> yeah i can see GW shifting a few packs of the infantry, i think my initial order for these will be in the 10 to 20 packs region.
> 
> im not a massive fan of guard vehicles in general,mainly because i was hoodwinked into buying a leman russ on release day and was extremely disappointed with the scale problems, the taurox in my opinion is no worse than the other guard stuff(apart from the Valk which is one of the greatest models ever made)if nothing else it adds variety and more modeling possibilities for conversions and to be Orked™


i'm with you 100% on the scale issue, I hate the guard tank kits. Even if the taurox is bigger though, to me it just doesn't fit the rest of the range. It looks like an work vehicle to me.


----------



## Gret79

bitsandkits said:


> fixed that for you :grin:


 


heresy online said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bitsandkits again.


----------



## Asamodai

Great find on the new pics. Still loving the Scions. Think they'll definitely become a squad of Inquisitorial Stormtroopers for me sooner or later.


----------



## locustgate

The Irish Commissar said:


> That lasgun in the last picture looks feckin awesome.


It reminds me of gears of war.



Jacobite said:


> That's quite a leak. Awesome stuff rev!
> 
> Is it just me or is this looking more and more like Codex: Storm Troopers rather Codex IG.


I think it's the Storm Trooper dex....sorry correction according to the title its STORM MILITARY!


neferhet said:


> Epic scions paired with shitty taurox. it's like the perfect handjob, but from your convicted inmate.


I don't have enough info...what kind of inmate/prison, i.e. maxsecurity/all male prison


----------



## Tawa

Varakir said:


> It looks less shit in green, but still a bit shit.


You can paint a turd any colour you want, it's still a turd. I still maintain that those track units are fucking awful!

Speaking of tracks, who built that one......? :laugh:


----------



## LazyG

So, if this is just the segmentum tempestus IG (?) does that ,mean there would be other IG dexes after?


----------



## locustgate

LazyG said:


> So, if this is just the segmentum tempestus IG (?) does that ,mean there would be other IG dexes after?


They got rid of the IG and replaced them with the Space Military.


----------



## Tawa

locustgate said:


> They got rid of the IG and replaced them with the Space Military.


How so?

Do we know that the entirety of the IG is getting a shit name? Or is it just this eDex?


----------



## LazyG

Tawa said:


> How so?
> 
> Do we know that the entirety of the IG is getting a shit name? Or is it just this eDex?


That is kind of what I am asking. If this was Adeptus Military or something I;d figure this was the whole former IG, but because they added 'Tempestus' I wondered whether they would then do different Militarum Dexes for different sectors, so ultima, solar etc.


----------



## Tawa

It'll be purely for this book.

Can you imagine the upheaval of completely rebranding the Imperial Guard....?


----------



## venomlust

These are looking pretty cool. The troopers, anyway. Deploying them with a Vendetta/Valkyrie sounds like the way to go.

CAN CHAOS TAKE THEM?! grin::laugh::taunt


----------



## Kreuger

Tawa said:


> It'll be purely for this book.
> 
> Can you imagine the upheaval of completely rebranding the Imperial Guard....?


I got the opposite impression. I might be wrong but I got the impression that GW were rebranding Guard. Something like, after George Lucas sold
Lucasfilm to Disney the Disney IP lawyers showed up on GW's doorstep, "Excuse us gents, Imperial Guard belong to OUR Emperor." (hands over law suit papers)

Though it is possible that this level of new releasing is just the new norm with rapid prototyping.


----------



## locustgate

Tawa said:


> How so?
> 
> Do we know that the entirety of the IG is getting a shit name? Or is it just this eDex?





LazyG said:


> That is kind of what I am asking. If this was Adeptus Military or something I;d figure this was the whole former IG, but because they added 'Tempestus' I wondered whether they would then do different Militarum Dexes for different sectors, so ultima, solar etc.











From
http://rillietann.tumblr.com/post/79000776880


----------



## SonofVulkan

Them Scions will make great cultists for my Iron Warriors. 

Am I the only person who likes the Taurox?


----------



## bitsandkits

SonofVulkan said:


> Them Scions will make great cultists for my Iron Warriors.
> 
> Am I the only person who likes the Taurox?


no, i like it too


----------



## raven_jim

I saw this online the other day, no one seems to have mentioned it yet but here you go...


----------



## Gret79

SonofVulkan said:


> Them Scions will make great cultists for my Iron Warriors.
> 
> Am I the only person who likes the Taurox?


I like the Taurox too. 

Chunky is a valid design aesthetic.


----------



## neferhet

locustgate said:


> I don't have enough info...what kind of inmate/prison, i.e. maxsecurity/all male prison


Max security and all male, crack addicted, body builder, nasty looking, tatooed inmates. 
That is the taurox for me.


----------



## LazyG

So Astra Militarum = Generic IG (Ultramurf equiv) and Tempestus = specific IG (say, DA or BA equiv). I guess that works, and lets IG players chose from which rules to count as to give more flexibility.


----------



## nevynxxx

raven_jim said:


> I saw this online the other day, no one seems to have mentioned it yet but here you go...


 There's a whole thread about it.... :wink:


----------



## Bindi Baji

I could be wrong but I think we'll see IG become part of the "Astra Militarum" and "Astra Militarum" will become the overarching body that IG fit into as well as the not-stormtroopers, Ogryns and whatever else.
IG will literally just encompass the generic basic troops.


----------



## raven_jim

nevynxxx said:


> There's a whole thread about it.... :wink:


egg on my face...


----------



## nevynxxx

To be fair, it took me a while to find it even knowing it was there....


----------



## revilo44

Gret79 said:


> I like the Taurox too.
> 
> Chunky is a valid design aesthetic.


I dig it as well. I think it looks different to the IG other stuff and that's not always a bad thing.

Plus Cheers for rep guys


----------



## Jacobite

So I guess the next question is will you need to buy two codexs to field Storm Troopers? Guess we will find out soon.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Jacobite said:


> So I guess the next question is will you need to buy two codexs to field Storm Troopers? Guess we will find out soon.


I think storm troopers will be similar to Legion of the Damned and wouldn't be surprised to see them not in the IG/AM/NTSF/SD/SUV Codex.


I think my main gripe with everything we've seen so far is the colours


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Bindi Baji said:


> I think storm troopers will be similar to Legion of the Damned and wouldn't be surprised to see them not in the IG/AM/NTSF/SD/SUV Codex.
> 
> 
> I think my main gripe with everything we've seen so far is the colours


Is that not the colour you would give police/security/riot team. That blueish grayish colour


----------



## Bindi Baji

The Irish Commissar said:


> Is that not the colour you would give police/security/riot team. That blueish grayish colour


possibly, but it looks too warhammer fantasy imperial for me


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Jacobite said:


> So I guess the next question is will you need to buy two codexs to field Storm Troopers? Guess we will find out soon.


Good point. If you have to take these guys as allies to your IG, that means you can't take the usual SM goodness. I think people would choose SMs over storm troopers any day.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Khorne's Fist said:


> Good point. If you have to take these guys as allies to your IG, that means you can't take the usual SM goodness. I think people would choose SMs over storm troopers any day.


I'm sure the not-stormtroopers will get some pretty interesting selling points rule-wise,
but I'm sure there will be a way to field IG, not-stormtroopers and marines


----------



## Jacobite

Bindi Baji said:


> I'm sure the not-stormtroopers will get some pretty interesting selling points rule-wise,
> but I'm sure there will be a way to field IG, not-stormtroopers and marines


Probably another special FOC.


----------



## revilo44

Rules


----------



## The Irish Commissar

So taurox has shity armour but it cost dirt cheap. Seems reasonable with a transport capacity of 10 a twinlinked autocannon. The taurox prime looks like a descent fire platform and it's a transport. Recently cheap as well. But really just because it has tracks it's an all terrain vehicle. Why can't all other tracked vehicle reroll dangerous terrain test.


----------



## Zion

This was briefly up last night:


----------



## ntaw

On GW this morning:










Interesting that it says '...a new troop transport that suited the needs of the Imperial Guard' in the article you posted.


----------



## bitsandkits

Zion said:


> This was briefly up last night:


now that like, i love to see the crew, makes it that bit more real.


----------



## venomlust

They're looking nice, armament and pointswise.

I might not be understanding, but do they or don't they have their own Codex "Supplement"? And they're Elites choices for a Guard army, right?


----------



## Zion

venomlust said:


> They're looking nice, armament and pointswise.
> 
> I might not be understanding, but do they or don't they have their own Codex "Supplement"? And they're Elites choices for a Guard army, right?


Scions look to be both. They're a codex for other armies to ally with specifically, but they'll be an Elite choice for the Guard.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Zion said:


> Scions look to be both. They're a codex for other armies to ally with specifically, but they'll be an Elite choice for the Guard.


I like that, gives them that spec op/ mercenary feel


----------



## venomlust

Interesting. I wonder what rules are missing from the White Dwarf article. If they're anything like the Knights book, should just be Warlord traits and an odd special rule.

And if they have the same allies matrix as IG, Chaos can TOTALLY use them! MUAHAHAHA! :laugh: I'll not hold my breath on that, though.


----------



## Zion

The Irish Commissar said:


> I like that, gives them that spec op/ mercenary feel


I'm totally using them for Inquisitorial Henchmen if I ever build a Inq Warband, they fit that feeling pretty well.



venomlust said:


> Interesting. I wonder what rules are missing from the White Dwarf article. If they're anything like the Knights book, should just be Warlord traits and an odd special rule.


Relics, missions, maybe some variant game stuff (Cities of Death, Planetstrike specifically).



venomlust said:


> And if they have the same allies matrix as IG, Chaos can TOTALLY use them! MUAHAHAHA! :laugh: I'll not hold my breath on that, though.


They have a separate codex (which means it's own allies chart) though so it's iffy on how they'll ally for now.

Depending on how they ally, it might be a way to see Storm Troopers return to Sisters armies too.


----------



## venomlust

Well, in a very inefficient way, I could ally with an IG army and take them as Elites. There would probably be better ways to spend my points, in that situation. They might be fun dropped out of a Vendetta, though.

*edit* Also, forgot about the rules and missions and stuff. Those could be alright. I have yet to play anything other than a standard mission type, much to my displeasure. I love what MiniWargaming is doing with their narrative campaign, I wanna see and/or play stuff like that!


----------



## Zion

From the GW Site regarding the new book itself:



> Codex: Militarum Tempestus
> For the first time, the Scions of the Schola Progenium grace the pages of their very own Codex - exclusively available here!
> 
> The Ordo Tempestus commands the finest human soldiers in the galaxy. It’s disciplined ranks boast not only the elite Scions of the Militarum Tempestus but also brutal Commissars.
> 
> Within the 72 pages of this hardback, full-colour book you will find:
> 
> - A definitive guide to the Militarum Tempestus, including the structures of the Officio Prefectus and a record of many of the legendary deeds enacted by this brotherhood of warriors.
> - The story of how Scions and Commissars are trained by the Schola Progenium to best the best human warriors.
> - A stunning showcase of the Ordo Tempestus Citadel miniatures, presenting the uniforms, regimental names and insignias of the Imperium’s elite.
> - A full description of each unit, the rules for its use, and an army list that enables you to organise and collect an army worthy of the most discerning Lord Commissar.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Zion said:


> I'm totally using them for Inquisitorial Henchmen if I ever build a Inq Warband, they fit that feeling pretty well.


Ye they would look well as henchman, sorta like the old storm troopers because they got replaced by the karskin stormtroopers. The old ones looked badass while these guys look badass but with that spec-ops feel to them. Perfect for Inq.


----------



## Einherjar667

Alpha Legion spec ops, anyone?


----------



## ntaw

Was there individual Heavy Weapons Teams before? I know there was the squad, and that the individual ones are not the better deal, and that they are the same sculpts as before. Just noticed that they were also in the New Releases section as well as the Tempestus stuff.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

ntaw said:


> Was there individual Heavy Weapons Teams before? I know there was the squad, and that the individual ones are not the better deal, and that they are the same sculpts as before. Just noticed that they were also in the New Releases section as well as the Tempestus stuff.


Ye seen that as well. You used to be able to take buy them as one but then the were replaced by the 3x pack one only. Glad to see them back either way.


----------



## SilverTabby

Why on earth has this been released before the main guard codex? Or have I missed something? (and I'm a little miffed that stormtroopers get a hardback when Sisters didn't)

Are these going to just be in the guard codex anyway, and this is a way to make extra money beforehand?


----------



## neilbatte

I've just noticed GW have reboxed the heavy weapons teams and there now nearly £10 each I'm glad I've still got loads or I'd have to go down the elite route too.


----------



## torealis

Regarding thru individual weapons teams, can anyone remember their price before they went into a three pack?


----------



## khrone forever

I can see myself making a Adeptus Arbites force out of the Taurox and the Scions .

Khrone


----------



## neilbatte

The individual heavy weapon teams were £5 each but were metal and you still got 1 with the metal squads so were a replacement rather than a neccessity.
While I don't want this to be a rant over price looking at the WD page shown earlier The junior officer type model refers to the Imperial guard book for orders does this mean that it will be invalidated within weeks when the new book comes out or that you need 2 £30 books to make the army playable neither idea really appeals to me.


----------



## torealis

neilbatte said:


> The individual heavy weapon teams were £5 each but were metal and you still got 1 with the metal squads so were a replacement rather than a neccessity.
> While I don't want this to be a rant over price looking at the WD page shown earlier The junior officer type model refers to the Imperial guard book for orders does this mean that it will be invalidated within weeks when the new book comes out or that you need 2 £30 books to make the army playable neither idea really appeals to me.


There was a time when the plastic ones were boxed individually, that's what I was asking about.

Regarding the books, the Tempests Codex up now for pre-order is a book allowing you to field an army of STs.

The Militarum codex that'll be up for pre-order either next week or the week after will, I'm sure, have them as an elites choice.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

torealis said:


> Regarding thru individual weapons teams, can anyone remember their price before they went into a three pack?


They were 11 euro here anyway and that was the plastic versions. Then they got repackeged into the 3 set for 30 euro.


----------



## Zion

SilverTabby said:


> Why on earth has this been released before the main guard codex? Or have I missed something? (and I'm a little miffed that stormtroopers get a hardback when Sisters didn't)
> 
> Are these going to just be in the guard codex anyway, and this is a way to make extra money beforehand?


It's a mini codex that is mainly so you can ally them to other armies without needing the full codex. Or, if you're a bit crazy, just build an army solely out of Stormtroopers and run that instead.


----------



## SilverTabby

neilbatte said:


> I've just noticed GW have reboxed the heavy weapons teams and there now nearly £10 each I'm glad I've still got loads or I'd have to go down the elite route too.


That's about standard, actually. All the units on 60mm bases work out about a tenner each - some more. Hive Guard, centurions, etc.


----------



## venomlust

Very much considering buying 5 boxes of Stormtroopers and 2 Valkyries... IF CSM can ally with them directly. We'll see... Not gonna jump the gun on a ~$270 purchase.


----------



## Anakwanar

Guys hi, why they are now 'Astra Militaris' - what happened to 'Imperial Guard'? Is this a full overhaul?


----------



## Einherjar667

Anakwanar said:


> Guys hi, why they are now 'Astra Militaris' - what happened to 'Imperial Guard'? Is this a full overhaul?



No one knows yet


----------



## LazyG

Einherjar667 said:


> No one knows yet


Very likely a legal move. Imperial Guard is generic and cannot be trademarked/otherwise protected in terms fo IPR. Astra Militarum can be protected.


----------



## Einherjar667

LazyG said:


> Very likely a legal move. Imperial Guard is generic and cannot be trademarked/otherwise protected in terms fo IPR. Astra Militarum can be protected.



Yeah, i don't know about that.....


----------



## LazyG

They failed to protect Space Marine as it was generic and used in too many other contexts in advance, and they would get just the same for 'Imperial Guard' - there are a million things called that.


----------



## locustgate

Einherjar667 said:


> Yeah, i don't know about that.....





LazyG said:


> They failed to protect Space Marine as it was generic and used in too many other contexts in advance, and they would get just the same for 'Imperial Guard' - there are a million things called that.


GW is a western company and damn near every western company wants to own every word in the dictionary if they have to make some new words to accomplish this goal they will. Changing Imperial Guard to SPACE MILITARY(Astra Militariu)!!!!!!!!! While sounding like a Catholic 2nd grader came up with the name, it is 'unique' enough to slap a ^(TM)or^(R) to it.


----------



## Anakwanar

LazyG said:


> Imperial Guard is generic and cannot be trademarked/otherwise protected in terms fo IPR. Astra Militarum can be protected.


Could you explain what this mean, please?


----------



## LazyG

You cannot trademark or copyright things that already exist, or are commonly in use. Basically not only can I cannot trademark "Coca Cola" as someone else has done so, i cannot trademark "hamburger" as it is too general a term, in common use for too long. 

You cannot also trademark something that is nto commonly used but someone else came up with before you, socalled prior art. So the term Space Marien was used in endless scifi books for years, it was not novel or unique, so it coudl not be protected and assigned only to GW. 

Imperial guard is a term used widely (See the Wikipedia page) including, for instance, in Star Wars. As a result is is extremly unlikely GW coudl ever trademark the term Imperial Guard. However Astra Militarum is a new term, not widely used or used by others int he context of a 'space army' so GW can probably assert that they own this phrase in this context. Right now another mini maker could probably release an "Imperial Guard" range without being slapped down, but they could not release an "Astra Militarum" range because GW can show that is their term. 

Hence it is better for GW to rename the armies they use to names they can control. Same is actually true of Ork (which is why Kromlech et al can release orks) but they cannot really change it, and actually Eldar, which is used elsewhere, but they seem ok to keep.


----------



## Zion

You're a little off there LazyG, you -can- trademark things that already exist, but they can't be common usage (generally, namely because "Apple", "Windows" and "Macintosh" are all trademarked yet those aren't uncommon words, I guess they get away with it because of context, or something). It's how " Space Marine" was able to be trademarked despite existing since the 30's. 

Also trademarks, when registered are typically aimed at a small field, namely specifically whatever someone is selling (in GW's case little plastic people, or toys, models, ect). Now if you wanted to sell a car named "Space Marine" there isn't too much they could do to stop you honestly.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Zion said:


> Now if you wanted to sell a car named "Space Marine" there isn't too much they could do to stop you honestly.


I have a feeling one of those mock Rhinos would squish the car personally


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> I have a feeling one of those mock Rhinos would squish the car personally


I have a feeling their real Rhino would do the same.


----------



## Tawa

There's a lot of "Astra Militarium - also known as the Imperial Guard" floating around.


----------



## Einherjar667

Let's not forget the woman in Maryland who trademarked the word "Hon".


----------



## locustgate

Einherjar667 said:


> Let's not forget the woman in Maryland who trademarked the word "Hon".


Hon?


----------



## Einherjar667

Hon, as in, honey. Term of endearment.


----------



## Bindi Baji

I'm hearing chatter about Wyvern's and the disappearance of rough riders and ratlings.




Tawa said:


> There's a lot of "Astra Militarium - also known as the Imperial Guard" floating around.


Maybe, just maybe they are slowly changing things over this codex and by the time the next IG codex comes around everything will be called Astra Militarium, or Janet


On an unrelated note i'm hearing chatter about a new incoming codex called Codex: Locus, possibly full of a new insectoid race


----------



## locustgate

Einherjar667 said:


> Hon, as in, honey. Term of endearment.


I've always seen it spelled hun, but that's probably regional spelling.



> On an unrelated note i'm hearing chatter about a new incoming codex called Codex: Locus, possibly full of a new insectoid race


Or they are making a dex about me.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

This rebrand will be far more wide reaching than just a new codex. Will every reprint of the older Gaunt's Ghosts and Ciaphus Cain books refer to Astra Militarum or IG? Every box currently on the shelves will have to be recalled and reboxed. Just doesn't make sense. It's not like changing the name is going to sell more minis.


----------



## SonofVulkan

Loads of new photo's here:-

http://40kwarzone.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/leaked-guard-photos.html

Looks like they are pictures from this weeks white dwarf.


----------



## revilo44

More pictures guys.enjoy


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Haha those orders. Guardsmen with precision shots and shooting and then getting to run. Then there is guardsmen with pinning shots. That might be really powerful if used correctly. Also split fire.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Hnnnnnng thse new Orders. Ok, the loss of "Bring it Down!" hurts, but--Split Fire (so the autocannons can do something useful)? Pinning? Shoot-then-run (the order says "forward" but I imagine most guard players will use it to fall _back_ after moving forward)? Precision Shots (hmm, use on plasma vets perhaps)? And of course, old faithful, FRF-SRF.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

good lord.

if the guard can still do 'combie squads' then imgain, 50 precision las guns all focused directly on a Belial, 2+ save THAT good sir!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Is it just me or does the chimera in this pics look slightly different? It's like the angles are a lot sharper. Other than that I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## locustgate

Khorne's Fist said:


> Is it just me or does the chimera in this pics look slightly different? It's like the angles are a lot sharper. Other than that I can't put my finger on it.


I think it's just the angle. I'm not buying any AM model.


----------



## slaaneshy

Khorne's Fist said:


> Is it just me or does the chimera in this pics look slightly different? It's like the angles are a lot sharper. Other than that I can't put my finger on it.


Weapon turret has changed I think - that is not a multi laser - heavy bolter option perhaps?


----------



## bitsandkits

slaaneshy said:


> Weapon turret has changed I think - that is not a multi laser - heavy bolter option perhaps?


The current chimera has that option for the turret, its not a new chimera, the chimera was updated the last time the guard got a codex update, along with updates for all the tracked vehicles for the guard.


----------



## slaaneshy

Yes, but I don't think it had a heavy bolter turret in the kit, just a multi laser?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

slaaneshy said:


> Yes, but I don't think it had a heavy bolter turret in the kit, just a multi laser?


That could be it. I thought the HB was only a FW option.


----------



## torealis

I love me those models with maps...


----------



## The Irish Commissar

slaaneshy said:


> Yes, but I don't think it had a heavy bolter turret in the kit, just a multi laser?


Nope it was an option. Multi laser, heavy bolter or heavy flamer. Just no one knew they existed because why use them when a multi laser makes more sense. I have one chimera armed with a heavy flamer turret and hull mounted. For cooking back field unit holders or swarms who got too cocky.


----------



## Creon

I have one modified to be HB/HB for thematic purposes.


----------



## Zion

Anyone think GW is really digging the ability of that Battle Focus rule to dish out running and shooting in the same phase? This is the 4th codex to give you the ability to do that now.


----------



## Tawa

Bindi Baji said:


> Maybe, just maybe they are slowly changing things over this codex and by the time the next IG codex comes around everything will be called Astra Militarium, or Janet


Janet would be a better choice than Anal Mutilation or however you spell it......


----------



## Creon

But you can't Trademark and Copyright Janet.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Creon said:


> But you can't Trademark and Copyright Janet.


Shiiiiiiiiiiiit,
back to the drawing board


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Zion said:


> Anyone think GW is really digging the ability of that Battle Focus rule to dish out running and shooting in the same phase? This is the 4th codex to give you the ability to do that now.


Ye eldar makes sense as they are supposed to almost move faster then the human eye. But guard I really don't get it.


----------



## Creon

I hate to tell you the Guard have always had Shoot then Run. Al-Rahim has is in the current Codex.


----------



## Zion

Creon said:


> I hate to tell you the Guard have always had Shoot then Run. Al-Rahim has is in the current Codex.


It wasn't an army wide rule, like it looks like it might be now. I'd love to be wrong about that though and they made a card just for him but it seems a but unlikely.

And we still had Tau and Nids getting the same ability this edition so it's starting to feel a little overused now.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Zion said:


> It wasn't an army wide rule, like it looks like it might be now. I'd love to be wrong about that though and they made a card just for him but it seems a but unlikely.
> 
> And we still had Tau and Nids getting the same ability this edition so it's starting to feel a little overused now.


Ahh, but Guards now get Shoot, moon and then run (unless you have a commissar as that kind of behavious will get you shot)


----------



## venomlust

Adding insult to injury, the Imperial Guard way!


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> Ahh, but Guards now get Shoot, moon and then run (unless you have a commissar as that kind of behavious will get you shot)


So how does "First Rank Fire, Second Rank Fire" work then?


----------



## Tawa

Zion said:


> So how does "First Rank Fire, Second Rank Fire" work then?


Like this:


----------



## Creon

Does this mean Tyranids must screech USUTHU?


----------



## ntaw

Anyone else notice a stark lack of Catachan in those AM pictures?


----------



## Tawa

ntaw said:


> Anyone else notice a stark lack of Catachan in those AM pictures?


Yup. But the Cadians are the poster boys after all


----------



## ntaw

I mean more so in this picture, where they have the other regiments listed:


----------



## Tawa

ntaw said:


> I mean more so in this picture, where they have the other regiments listed:


Oh, I _see_......

I have a plan for Catachan figures as well


----------



## Mossy Toes

Hopefully, they're planning to release a Catachan supplement. I do remember seeing in that "major recall" rumor recently that, in addition to all the Finecast, a few other units were being recalled too--such as the Catachan command squad and heavy weapon squad, or something. Somewhat ominous.


----------



## Creon

Tallarns are still available which is interesting since they've been metal direct only for a while. Hoping for some love for them.


----------



## ntaw

Tawa said:


> I have a plan for Catachan figures as well





Mossy Toes said:


> Hopefully, they're planning to release a Catachan supplement.


If they don't release a supplement for that large of a line of miniatures that would be a bit silly, don't you think? On the flip side, at least I will have unique models for my Veterans if they are indeed to be dropped.


----------



## locustgate

ntaw said:


> If they don't release a supplement for that large of a line of miniatures that would be a bit silly, don't you think? On the flip side, at least I will have unique models for my Veterans if they are indeed to be dropped.


There was a rumor going around about them cutting all non-cadians, all women want to screw a cadian and all men want to be a cadian. So the rumor may be true or false, my moto is if the rumor is bad prepare for something worst, I mean the rumor of them getting rid of the IG looks like it's true, whoo space military.


----------



## Tawa

ntaw said:


> If they don't release a supplement for that large of a line of miniatures that would be a bit silly, don't you think? On the flip side, at least I will have unique models for my Veterans if they are indeed to be dropped.


It's just the figures I want at present, although if it fits with whatever fluff I come up with, then a supplement for them may be handy


----------



## SonofVulkan

Where did the new ogryns go? I guess they'll be next.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I hope they haven't axed the Catachans. I've procrastinated on doing a small Armageddon ork hunter force based on them. I can't find them on any of the trustworthy third party online retailers, but they are still on the GW site. Maybe they will update the squad box to match the much better HQ box and the simply stunning Harker and Straken minis. It could do with an update. They would be pretty awesome considering how far their sculpts and molding have come since they initially came out.


----------



## neilbatte

The catachan heavy weapons have just been redone as singles so I doubt they're getting binned.


----------



## Gret79

The Catachans getting binned?

Thats about as likely as the rumour in 4th ed that the Space Wolves were going to be discontinued...:headbutt:


----------



## ntaw

Gret79 said:


> The Catachans getting binned?


Not binned, just taken out of the main IG/AM codex. Zero references to them so far from pictured pages, I'll be reserving judgement until the book is out/leaked but it's curious to me to say the least.


----------



## Zion

It's possible they're saving all the Catachan stuff for a supplement.

But that's just guessing.


----------



## Bindi Baji

It sounds like all catachan stuff will stay direct only,
I do expect a supplement at some point,
partly because i'm expecting GW to kick out about 20 codexs/mini codexes a year the way they are going


----------



## SonofVulkan

Hopefully they are updating the catachan plastics. They must be getting on a bit now, 15 years or so maybe, not sure. With the advancements in plastic moulding technology and the kits GW have been releasing just lately it would be nice to see them redone. I've never really liked the plastic catachans with their constipated facial expressions and strange shoulder joints.


----------



## locustgate

SonofVulkan said:


> Hopefully they are updating the catachan plastics. They must be getting on a bit now, 15 years or so maybe, not sure. With the advancements in plastic moulding technology and the kits GW have been releasing just lately it would be nice to see them redone. I've never really liked the plastic catachans with their constipated facial expressions and strange shoulder joints.


I doubt it best case they are going to end up like the sisters and remain web only items, worst case a they make them call in only, worst case b they move them to FW.


----------



## revilo44

Another set up for the bullgryns


















Well there's a new commissar model coming out next week as well.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Like that ogryn but don't like that commissar. He looks to fancy and has to much going on in my opinion. I like the lord commissar we have now. Is pose is the right type of badass with just the right amount of extras.


----------



## locustgate

revilo44 said:


> Another set up for the bullgryns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's a new commissar model coming out next week as well.


FUCK! So not only did they rename the IG they renamed the commissar. I'm waiting for the to release Militarium Flyicus and Milicus Goticus.


----------



## Jacobite

Not entirely sure why another commissar was needed... the last time the IG got a dex there was a new one released, the time before that there was 3 new ones. Don't get me wrong it's nice to have new IG minis but Commissars are quite possibly the last thing they should be updating. Rough Riders anybody...


----------



## bitsandkits

Jacobite said:


> Not entirely sure why another commissar was needed... the last time the IG got a dex there was a new one released, the time before that there was 3 new ones. Don't get me wrong it's nice to have new IG minis but Commissars are quite possibly the last thing they should be updating. Rough Riders anybody...


no need to do updated rough rider models if the rumours are correct......


----------



## Jacobite

Yeah and that makes Jac sad.


----------



## bitsandkits

Jacobite said:


> Yeah and that makes Jac sad.


Me too, i really like mounted units generally, im a big fan of the FW mounted death korps models too, the horses are excellent and slightly quirky enough to be of another world.


----------



## SonofVulkan

That new commissar is probably plastic. I think the current ones are metal or finecast, so I guess the others will slowly disappear once the stocks are gone.


----------



## Mossy Toes

locustgate said:


> FUCK! So not only did they rename the IG they renamed the commissar. I'm waiting for the to release Militarium Flyicus and Milicus Goticus.


Nah, the parts they put in red and black there are misleading. If you read the text below, you see that commissars are now part of the Officio Prefectus--GW just elaborated on the "raised in the Schola, act as representatives of the Munitorum," so that they're from an Officio like the Officio Assassinorum. They're not Prefectus Commissars or something silly like that.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I'm really not enjoying the new names, I dunno what it is but they just don't work for me.


----------



## locustgate

Words_of_Truth said:


> I'm really not enjoying the new names, I dunno what it is but they just don't work for me.


They sound like they let someone who knows 1 or 2 latin words come up with the names.


----------



## Einherjar667

Let's comment on some positive things then.

Anyone notice the Codex was the first release this time around?


----------



## ntaw

Einherjar667 said:


> Anyone notice the Codex was the first release this time around?


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Einherjar667

ntaw said:


> What do you mean by that?


The last two updates, new models were released prior to the codex. For example, when they did Dwarfs, they released a few new character models as well as the Hammerers/longbears, then the following week, they released the codex. They did it again with the Knights as well. This time around, they released the codex first.


----------



## Jacobite

bitsandkits said:


> Me too, i really like mounted units generally, im a big fan of the FW mounted death korps models too, the horses are excellent and slightly quirky enough to be of another world.


Those are excellent minis, thankfully the cost of a full DKOK prevents me from getting some. I've got some cadians/highlanders converted up riding DE Coldones, xenos cavalry FTW!



locustgate said:


> They sound like they let someone who knows 1 or 2 latin words come up with the names.


My thoughts exactly.



Einherjar667 said:


> The last two updates, new models were released prior to the codex. For example, when they did Dwarfs, they released a few new character models as well as the Hammerers/longbears, then the following week, they released the codex. They did it again with the Knights as well. This time around, they released the codex first.


Well yes and no, yes if you count the Storm Troopers as a different army, no if you don't.


----------



## Einherjar667

Jacobite said:


> Well yes and no, yes if you could the Storm Troopers as a different army, no if you don't.


They weren't released without a codex either.

My point is, they're USABLE from day 1, as opposed to the new Dwarf characters and knights.


----------



## Jacobite

Far as I knew Hammerers and Longbeards had entries in the previous codex and didn't the rules come in the box?


----------



## Einherjar667

Jacobite said:


> Far as I knew Hammerers and Longbeards had entries in the previous codex and didn't the rules come in the box?


They had their stat line. belegar ironhammer and grimm burloksson had no rules. And I didn't hear about the Knights having any in the box, just some stuff in WD.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Catachans are still in anyway according to my email from Gw


----------



## Bindi Baji

For those that didn't know
Codex: Militarum Tempestus is a one off release and it's not that far from being sold out


----------



## ntaw

Einherjar667 said:


> The last two updates, new models were released prior to the codex. For example, when they did Dwarfs, they released a few new character models as well as the Hammerers/longbears, then the following week, they released the codex. They did it again with the Knights as well. This time around, they released the codex first.


Right, WFB. My ignorance stems from not being interested then. Pretty sure every 40k release has followed the same suit as this one.


----------



## revilo44

> form feait212
> Here is a list of what is in the Astra Militarum codex, supposedly directly from the back index of the codex. Please take these as rumors. Please note that I think this list comes to us is in spanish and I have no idea if it is a complete list. To note here, there are several artillery pieces missing or gone. Notably the Colossus, Medusa, and Griffon. I hope that these show up.
> 
> If these all pan out, I am disappointed in the loss of the different artillery pieces, and Sly Marbo.





> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> Astropath
> Colonel 'Iron Hand' Straken
> Colour Sergeant Kill
> Commissar
> Commissar Prime
> Commissar Yarrick
> Company Commander
> Enginseer
> Knight Commander Pask
> Lord Castellan Creed
> Master of Ordinance
> Ministorum Priest
> Nork Deddog
> Officer of the Fleet
> Primaris Psyker
> Servitor
> Tank Commander
> Veteran
> 
> Tropas
> Conscript
> Guardia Imperial
> Heavy Weapons Team
> Platoon Commander
> Sergeant Harker
> Veteran
> 
> Transportes Asignados
> Chimera
> Taurox
> Taurox Prime
> 
> Elite
> Bullgryn
> Ogryn
> Ratling
> Tempestor
> Tempestor Prime
> Tempestus Scion
> Wyrdvane Psyker
> 
> Ataque Rapido
> Rough Rider
> 
> Armoured Sentinel
> Bane Wolf
> Devil Dog
> HellHound
> Scout Sentinel
> Valkyrie
> Vendetta
> 
> Basilisk
> Deathstrike
> Hydra
> Leman Russ Battle Tank, Exterminator, Vanquisher, Eradicator, Demolisher, Punisher, Executioner
> Manticore
> Wyvern


----------



## locustgate

revilo44 said:


>


Oh lets have some with TMing the slot

Headicus Quaritucs
Eliticus 
Troopicus Shooticus/Slashicus
Quickicus In The Facicus
Bigicus Gunicus.

Senitnals= Armorcus Guardiana(TM)


----------



## Einherjar667

ntaw said:


> Right, WFB. My ignorance stems from not being interested then. Pretty sure every 40k release has followed the same suit as this one.



No, the Imperial Knight was released before the codex.


----------



## ntaw

Einherjar667 said:


> No, the Imperial Knight was released before the codex.


You could add Dark Angels and Chaos Space Marines to that list as they were in the boxed starter set before their respective books were released. Still, that's 3 out of 11 6th edition codices with models before the book aside from the WFB stuff.

What I find weird about this release is the limited edition codex released first despite Tempestus models being in the new dex according to Revilo's post. I'm very curious to see this AM dex in person, and even more curious to see if there will be a wave of updated models coming out later since there really was only one new thing for the AM (aside from the cool as fuck MT models with their own codex): the Hydra/Wyvern.


----------



## Einherjar667

Im only talking about since the weekly release format was introduced


----------



## Bindi Baji

Does it really matter what was released which week and if the codex was released before or after I fell asleep?


----------



## Einherjar667

I brought it up to emphasize the positive sides of the release to ebb the negativity, but it became an arguement. I recall the codexes coming out after the initial release being a huge deal for most, but I guess no one minds now


----------



## VictorLazarus

I am deeply saddened to see the Griffon tank removed. (again)

No doubt the new artillery is better, and I could still use Imperial Armour rules probably. I won't be able to squad up for accurate bombardment.

No 'Bring it Down' order is a loss as well. Although Sentinels might actually be useable now.

MVL.


----------



## slaaneshy

Hoping all the other artillery is not removed, I have a squad of each!
However I guess I can use the Griffons, with a bit of conversion, as Wyverns.
I do get annoyed when a few hundred quid of forgeworld models get nerfed from the main game....


----------



## Tawa

slaaneshy said:


> I do get annoyed when a few hundred quid of forgeworld models get nerfed from the main game....


Cash already spent. GW don't mind, although it's a massive kick in the stones for the rest of us


----------



## revilo44

find this floating around


----------



## slaaneshy

Stats look the same but at least they are still in the dex - although they really need a resculpt.
My spanish is broken - any idea what those special rules are? Power weapon spear thing again probably?


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Im going to take a guess (i have no spanish AT ALL). flak armour, their lance, las pistol, cc weapon, frag grenades and (the last one is a complete guess) krak grenades.


----------



## Creon

Lanca de caza babelfish's into hunting lance - Frag and Krak Grenades, laser pistol and ccw, and Flak armor, I think.


----------



## Bindi Baji

So Ratlings and Rough Riders stay but half the artillery goes, v strange to me so far (nothing to do with the fact I have a full forgeworld artillery battery)


----------



## Jacobite

Bindi Baji said:


> So Ratlings and Rough Riders stay


and Jac suddenly becomes a lot happier.


----------



## Ravion

Bindi Baji said:


> So Ratlings and Rough Riders stay but half the artillery goes, v strange to me so far (nothing to do with the fact I have a full forgeworld artillery battery)


Seems to me that they're trying to get players to put more troops on the table rather than having so many big guns. In my opinion this is a good thing cause I'm sick of all these armored dick lists just hammering me from afar and over half my army is gone on my opponent's first turn.


----------



## bitsandkits

I imagine the removal of the heavy bombard units is again in response to the various indie sculptors who produced proxies due to the GW codex vs model gaps, so like the Nid drop pod they got shit canned until either GW produce a plastic kit or they go back to forgeworld


----------



## slaaneshy

I think they were dropped after the following conversation:

GW Boss Man - "So, how many of those artillery pieces did we shift then since the last codex?"

Worker Man - "Several thousand Basilisks, zero Griffon, Colossus or Medusa."

GW Boss Man - Whaaat! Scrub those last 3!"

Worker Man - "Um, boss, we never actually got around to mak...."

GW Boss Man - "I said scrub them! Now, how are the figures for the Squats looking?"


----------



## Uveron

bitsandkits said:


> I imagine the removal of the heavy bombard units is again in response to the various indie sculptors who produced proxies due to the GW codex vs model gaps, so like the Nid drop pod they got shit canned until either GW produce a plastic kit or they go back to forgeworld


And with Forgeworld rules being used allot more openly than they once were, they can still be brought to the table using the rules from which ever IA book they show up in.


----------



## Bindi Baji

At least some of the missing artillery will be back I am being led to believe, even though they aren't in the codex though, 
it's all v strange, especially as there was a lot of chatter about a new basilisk.

A wave release with WD rules mayhaps?


----------



## ntaw

Bindi Baji said:


> A wave release with WD rules mayhaps?


We've seen a Stormtrooper codex thus far, maybe we'll see a heavy tank detachment codex/supplement in the future?


----------



## nevynxxx

Artillery dataslate?


----------



## Tawa

ntaw said:


> We've seen a Stormtrooper codex thus far, maybe we'll see a heavy tank detachment codex/supplement in the future?


----------



## Bindi Baji

Tawa said:


>


If we end up with a separate Codex for each artillery piece, 
I will of course blame you and your enthusiasm:threaten:


----------



## Tawa

Bindi Baji said:


> If we end up with a separate Codex for each artillery piece,
> I will of course blame you and your enthusiasm:threaten:


You're welcome :laugh:


----------



## ntaw

Fuck codices. Rules for each unit will be sold individually from now on and will only be made available to people who own Apple computer products.


----------



## Tawa

ntaw said:


> Fuck codices. Rules for each unit will be sold individually from now on and will only be made available to people who own Apple computer products.


Seems legit.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Tawa said:


> Seems legit.


If that is the price of the future then so be it, 
it does however mean I have to hurry the fuck up in my building a time machine so I can recreate the 2000ad strip "flesh"


----------



## locustgate

ntaw said:


> Fuck codices. Rules for each unit will be sold individually from now on and will only be made available to people who own Apple computer products.


That seems very possible they changed the name of one of their biggest army to make money why not cut a deal with Apple and sell a rule for $4 a piece.


----------



## 93rdSaphraDarkGuard

All I want are my pretty Leman Russes to stomp all the bugs...


----------



## ntaw

I'm quite interested to see if Lemans get back the ability to fire their other weapons at full BS when they fire Ordnance.

That FAQ made my buddy mad enough to sell me his army, it won't change my life either way but it would be nice to use the sponsons that are glued in place instead of pretending they aren't there.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Bullgryns rules on BoLS. Interesting. I might consider stacking them with an ADL to give a Guard blob a 3+ cover save natively... or camo-cloak tanks a 2+ behind an ADL...and hey, let's be honest, they could make a pretty solid counter-attack unit.


http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2014/04/40k-bullgryns-rules-spotted.html


----------



## Zion

Black Library shared some stuff people might find interesting: http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/04/rumors-astra-militarum-options-and.html


----------



## The Irish Commissar

That's interesting imperial guard seem to have new vehicle upgrades relic armour, recovery gear, fire barrels and augur array.


----------



## Zion

The Irish Commissar said:


> That's interesting imperial guard seem to have new vehicle upgrades relic armour, recovery gear, fire barrels and augur array.


Same stuff from the Stormtroopers codex.


----------



## Zion

Double post so no one misses _this_: http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/04/news-astra-militarum-profiles-page.html


----------



## Bindi Baji

93rdSaphraDarkGuard said:


> All I want are my pretty Leman Russes to stomp all the bugs...


In which case just paint 'em pink


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Zion said:


> Same stuff from the Stormtroopers codex.


Any idea what they do was more what I was was asking. Also imperial guard have tank commanders


----------



## ntaw

Looks like Lemans might not be getting back the 'Lumbering Behemoth' rule, as they are listed as being Heavy in the back of the book.

Here's hoping there's something in the bestiary entry that contradicts the Ordnance rule!


----------



## Zion

The Irish Commissar said:


> Any idea what they do was more what I was was asking. Also imperial guard have tank commanders


I don't have the codex in hands _yet_. I'll be able to say more this evening when I have it in my hands.


----------



## venomlust

Be snappy about it! :grin:

I honestly can't decide between the AM and Scions. I keep thinking I've made up my mind one way or the other, but just can't decide! HELP ME!


----------



## Drohar

venomlust said:


> Be snappy about it! :grin:
> 
> I honestly can't decide between the AM and Scions. I keep thinking I've made up my mind one way or the other, but just can't decide! HELP ME!


I wanted to do a Scion army, but the biggest upset is lack of units. Even Basilisk as heavy support, so the Scions could call for artillery strikes, also another special op scion unit as elites would have been nice, but to field them as your main army without allies like I wanted to do - not a good option.
If you want them as allies - definite YES for Scions!

If you need a main army like me - go for AM. 
(Now that I said this I'll just go and get a Scion codex against my brain and common sense- why???)


----------



## venomlust

Your last sentence made me chuckle .

Either army would definitely be allies to my main CSM force. I bought 2 Valkyries planning to use them as Vendettas, but Scions can't use Vendettas . I don't think any of the troops from AM are even half as cool as the Scions, especially now that Kasrkin aren't for sale any longer.

Really, if anything, I think that tanks would be the most worthwhile element of an AM army. Long range, cost effective pie plate spitters like the Leman Russ might be useful. Vendettas are also nice, with 3 lascannons each (I think twin linked) they can pop Imperial Knights with some luck. That's what I'm hoping for, anyway.

Maybe I'll just use the Scions as Veterans, or something.

An even crazier thought occurs to me: Scions allied with Imperial Knights... :shok:.


----------



## Zion

venomlust said:


> Be snappy about it! :grin:
> 
> I honestly can't decide between the AM and Scions. I keep thinking I've made up my mind one way or the other, but just can't decide! HELP ME!


I have college algebra II to attend first, but I'll have the book after that and will start working the review after that. I'll be doing a comparison to the 5th ed IG codex so it'll take me a bit.


----------



## venomlust

Sounds perfect. I flipped through the 5th IG book and got an idea of the army, but over all it will be handy to see which units are worth buying or not.


----------



## ntaw

Zion said:


> I have college algebra II to attend first, but I'll have the book after that and will start working the review after that. I'll be doing a comparison to the 5th ed IG codex so it'll take me a bit.


I'm pretty sure I've said it before Zion, but it's awesome how much work you put into the rumour mill here on Heresy. Can't wait to read your thoughts on the AM dex. Thanks dude! :drinks:


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Zion said:


> I don't have the codex in hands _yet_. I'll be able to say more this evening when I have it in my hands.


lucky for some :ireful2: :laugh:


----------



## Einherjar667

venomlust said:


> Sounds perfect. I flipped through the 5th IG book and got an idea of the army, but over all it will be handy to see which units are worth buying or not.



What kind of army are you planning? Thematically. Renegades?


----------



## venomlust

Hmm, maybe renegade at some point, but I envision them more as some independent, chaos-worshipping system of planets that has their evil equivalent of the Astra Militarum. And since I thought of it earlier, that system should include some Knight households and Forge Worlds as well. So, technologically advanced and prosperous enough to build modern warmachines and such, looting resources and slaves as they try to conquer Imperial worlds with my Chaos horde.


----------



## Einherjar667

venomlust said:


> Hmm, maybe renegade at some point, but I envision them more as some independent, chaos-worshipping system of planets that has their evil equivalent of the Astra Militarum. And since I thought of it earlier, that system should include some Knight households and Forge Worlds as well. So, technologically advanced and prosperous enough to build modern warmachines and such, looting resources and slaves as they try to conquer Imperial worlds with my Chaos horde.


I dig it, an autonomous chaos military outside of space marines. They ought to have something like that already. Militarum Chaotica! Even if it were just a codex, some chaos sprues, and a few boxes of various renegade soldiers, similar to what FW has, and the codex would blend IG/AM with general chaos principles, like mutations, chaos marks and dark magic. Perhaps a little colder with less organic mutations, and more mechanical.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I wonder what the reason for putting the new IG kits in as separate entries in the new site. The Ogryn/Bullgryn/Dedog box has three separate entries, one for each of these options, as does the wyvern/hydra, Taurox/Taurox prime, and Scions/Scions HQ. Deliberate or mistake?

Also, note the Catachans are still there.


----------



## 93rdSaphraDarkGuard

I wants it! I needs it! I gots ta gots ta have it!


----------



## 93rdSaphraDarkGuard

Bindi Baji said:


> In which case just paint 'em pink


...With the blood of a hundred Tyranids?


----------



## ntaw

Khorne's Fist said:


> I wonder what the reason for putting the new IG kits in as separate entries in the new site.


To make it even more obvious for those who might come across the shop who have no frigging clue that the Wyvern tank comes in the same box as the Hydra. For example, kids can give their parents a model name or picture and the parent can then click the link that has those specifics attached to it. No questions asked simplicity for sometimes complicated multi-part kits that outsiders to the hobby might not understand right away.


----------



## Zion

You may now stop prepping to lynch me: http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/04/new-release-codex-astra-militarum.html


----------



## revilo44

I always like reading your reviews z so will look at later. But guys do any of you want to loan me 0.70p http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Cadian-92nd-Regiment?_requestid=3004240


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus

Just noticed, Slab shields are not on the melee weapon section. So wondering what they do?

Also is there a saving on that?

Also I got £.270, anyone want to split?


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Couple things, commissar yarrick is cool again, primaris psykers have divination so presience all around and their cheapers. Tanks a feck load cheaper. commissar can issue orders if I read it correctly hotshot lasguns benefit from first rank, second rank :biggrin:


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Also on GWs web page in the cadian defence force box set they have the old company commander with the fancy sword and the monacle


----------



## revilo44

The Irish Commissar said:


> Also on GWs web page in the cadian defence force box set they have the old company commander with the fancy sword and the monacle


I saw that but they didn't include it the description of whats in the box though.


----------



## Bindi Baji

revilo44 said:


> I saw that but they didn't include it the description of whats in the box though.


I suspect it's a cock up as it's not pictured on the box either


----------



## venomlust

Zion said:


> You may now stop prepping to lynch me: http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/04/new-release-codex-astra-militarum.html


I was tying the noose as you posted that...

In all seriousness, the second I woke up I opened your review. My tablet even accompanied me to the toilet. So, Zion, it's like your words have watched me poop. I hope you feel honored.

So far, I'm intrigued by this entry:



> Augur Array: No scatter Deep strike within 6". Not limited effecting only units from Codex: Astra Militarum either.


Hellooooo Helfist Murderpack!

Lmao at this rule:



> It's For Your Own Good: If the Primaris Psyker suffers a Perils of the Warp while in a unit with a Commisar (of any kind) the Primaris Psyker is executed automatically.


----------



## Zion

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> Just noticed, Slab shields are not on the melee weapon section. So wondering what they do?
> 
> Also is there a saving on that?
> 
> Also I got £.270, anyone want to split?


That's because Slabshields are Special Issue Equipment.



venomlust said:


> I was tying the noose as you posted that...
> 
> In all seriousness, the second I woke up I opened your review. My tablet even accompanied me to the toilet. So, Zion, it's like your words have watched me poop. I hope you feel honored.


Well, I guess it's better than me _personally_ watching people poop....


----------



## venomlust

Zion said:


> That's because Slabshields are Special Issue Equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess it's better than me _personally_ watching people poop....


Truly grateful for your in-depth review, Zion. I'm definitely gonna pick up the AM codex.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Does anyone know what I can take as troops, I have four boxes of steel legion troops and I'm wondering whether they can be fielded in anyway compared to the usual two unit per troops with a platoon command squad.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Veterans or normal infantry, conscripts or you could make them storm troopers.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

What about Armoured Fist companies?


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus

Just saw the review Zion, answered my question haha.

Thanks for posting that buddy. I now know not to go for AM as my next army, was waiting for more info and I'm not quite feeling it. Chaos it is!


----------



## ntaw

Anything in the Leman Russ entry that brings back them being able to fire Ordnance and maintain full BS with their other weapons a la Lumbering Behemoth from the 5th edition dex (pre FAQ, of course)?


----------



## Straken's_Fist

ntaw said:


> Anything in the Leman Russ entry that brings back them being able to fire Ordnance and maintain full BS with their other weapons a la Lumbering Behemoth from the 5th edition dex (pre FAQ, of course)?


Just got the codex and have been digesting it.

No, they cannot fire other weapons at full BS. No Lumbering Behemoth rule or variation of it. 
But the big change is the substantial points decrease for all types of Russ. Makes them a bit more worthwhile again; just leave the sponsons at home if you are bringing ordnance versions. 

Executioner is 35pts cheaper. But the cannon is now gets hot. People seem to be freaking out about this though I will still probably field one anyway, 1 in 6 shots will get shot but then it's a 50-50 save on whether you lose a hull point. Not as big an issue as it's made out to be IMO. 
The Demolisher got a 5pts increase, the battletank no change. The other variants between got a decrease between 40pts and 10pts. Very significant changes that will mean we will probably see more variants on the table. Fairly pleased with that overall. 

Platoons haven't changed at all really. But Commissars and Priests both got a -10pt decrease. So blob guard is probably even more viable. I am happy about that as it means I don't actually have to change the core of my lists. Combining squads works exactly the same and are priced exactly the same. 2-5 infantry squads per platoon. Heavy weapons are cheaper but must select a heavy weapon and don;t come with mortars anymore. So are essentially the same. Special Weapons squads slight points decrease, so will probably see them more in Vendettas.

Straken got a hefty price increase (+35pts). But he now comes with Smash so hits at Str6 AP2 in close combat at I3, or can halve his attacks and strike at Str10 and potentially kill T5 models without EW. Not bad. 
He also has Monster Hunter so can re-roll to wound rolls against FMC and MC, and MUST issue and accept challenges whenever possible. Obviously quite a fluffy ruleset which is I like, it keeps to his theme nicely. He should be able to hold his own. He still gives that counter-attack bubble too and furious charge, so you can have him inbetween a couple of big blobs with flamers that will serve as excellent meat grinders if anyone dares to assault. 

Commissar Yarrick: Got a big price drop -40pts. Retains Eternal Warrior and can issue orders. Still an IC. I am tempted to take him and Straken together in higher points games. I like both of them a lot and they both fit into blob guard builds. 

Hotshot lasguns still str3...meh.

Artillery: Has gone. This is the only thing that has genuinely pissed me off with it so far. I loved the artillery options to support my blobs, and now the only option is the Basilisk. I guess I will have to use my Griffons/Colossus' as Baslisks from now on...That makes me sad. 

Pretty sure Marbo will get a dataslate so not bothered about that...

In a nutshell, not much has actually changed. There are some more orders now (the old ones remain unchanged) and Priests can do 'Battle Hymns' to squads they are attached to. 
Pyskers got better and access to Divination is going to be a boon (Prescience). 
Artillery all gone except Basilisks. 

Pretty conservative codex change in all honestly.


----------



## Jacobite

Penal Legion still in?


----------



## Straken's_Fist

Nope gone.


----------



## Jacobite

A pity, they were such a characterful unit, although you can probably achieve the same thing with the Veterans rules (which is what I did about 2 months ago as I had a feeling this might happen).


----------



## ntaw

hmmm.....I have to get my hands on a copy of this. I'm super stoked to see the Executioner drop in price, I have two and love every second. The big gun getting 'gets hot' ain't so bad, I run them with PC sponsons and have never had any issue. 

Damn shame about the Battle Tanks not getting the Ordnance boost, I don't really have a means of cutting the sponsons off the tanks so I just won't be able to use those models in a WYSIWYG scenario without wasting shots to Snap Shots, which is pretty disappointing. It's a sad day when the models you have from previous editions get rule changes and what's glued together now renders it unusable or a points sink in competitive settings.


----------



## Jacobite

Could you just cut the sponsun weapons off rather than the whole sponsun? Put a little window or a search light or something in it instead of the gun?


----------



## slaaneshy

Still waiting for mine to arrive in the post, despite apparently being dispatched on Wednesday. However it is clear the changes are pretty minor - which is not a bad thing as the Guard are a pretty established army and a polish is all they needed.
I echo what others say about the artillery - just do not get it (well I do - they never did a plastic kit so just dropped them). 
Taurox? Seems pretty meh - won't be trading in the the trusty Chimera for that - and the slight points increase is offset but most other things getting cheaper.
Bull Ogryns - probably get a squad or 2 for a counter punch, in a Chimera, maybe add a priest or something if you can.

Look forward to playing some games with this army - not touched them in 6th as yet.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Is that new stat sheet about deathstrike missiles being apocalyptic blast correct?


----------



## Keen4e

Words_of_Truth said:


> Is that new stat sheet about deathstrike missiles being apocalyptic blast correct?


It sure is, but I don't think death strike missiles were ever playable elsewhere than apocalypse.

Anyway I've got the codex yesterday and here are my first impressions:

1) Let's start with the tanks. While the Leman Russ tanks haven't changed much, their price decreased a lot. The only change I've noticed is that Executioner now gets hot, which is perfectly fine by me due to its massive price decrease. (Remember: it used to be the most expensive IG tank.) 
The interesting news is that you can now put a tank commander with your tank squadron, which costs 30 points and then the squadron counts as a HQ choice. Also he has BS 4 and can issue some orders, which in my opinion are not much interesting, although usable. For further point cost, you can upgrade this commander to Pask, who gives your tanks some nice additional rules (like rending for the punisher), but it seems to me that then the price gets way too high for what it does.
With its reduced cost, Vanquisher might become a bit more useful in antitank hunts, since even when you give it a lascanon it is still cheaper than regular Leman Russ. Anyway this is just my opinion that needs to be tested on the field.

2) Let's continue with the artillery. Several artillery guns were removed. We no longer have collosi, griffons and medusas, but we get a thing called wywern, which seems to me has similar functionality as a thunderfire canon: killing GeQ units hiding in cover. Mantichore costs ten points more and its rules remain more or less the same. No change has been made to basilisk which, while I may be a minority on this forum, I like. Cheaper than Leman Russ, but does the same amount of damage, however is a barrage weapon, which is a big plus for me.

3)Finally I'll finish with the infantry.

Platoon system is pretty much the same and no major changes occurred. Some shift in prices here and there, but overall they remain pretty much the same.

Veterans decreased in price as well as their doctrines have. Now I think that carapace armor become much more viable as a choice for them, since with this doctrine now they'll cost only 75 points. I don't like however the fact, that the new chimeras have only two firing posts, which means, that only 2 out of your three special weapons will be able to shoot. You'll get 6 lasguns mounted on the chimeras, that shoot at BS 3, but who cares about them, when shooting with meltas on a vehicle :/

Militarum Tempestus are now cheaper than the old stormtroopers and while their hotshot lasguns are still S3, they can get FRSRF order, which IMO compensates for it pretty well. Just look at the stats: When shooting for instance 2 shots at MeQ with S4, in average one shot (1/2*2) kills. With 3 shots, of S3 in average one shot(1/3*3) kills as well. For those that remain skeptical, I'd like to point out that you can take a command squad in the same slot as your tempestus troops, which means you have an officer that you can dedicate to giving orders to your tempestus units.

New order system seem pretty fun. A major change I see is that the officer no longer has to have a line of sight when ordering bring it down, or fire on my target. You also have some new nice shooting orders, like split fire, or precision shots.

There are also some new melee oriented ogryns called bullgryns, which could be fun to play especially with priests attached to their squads, but I can't really tell how viable they'll be.


----------



## Creon

Keen4e said:


> The interesting news is that you can now put a tank commander with your tank squadron, which costs 30 points and then the squadron counts as a HQ choice. Also he has BS 4 and can issue some orders, which in my opinion are not much interesting, although usable. For further point cost, you can upgrade this commander to Pask, who gives your tanks some nice additional rules (like rending for the punisher), but it seems to me that then the price gets way too high for what it does.


In addition, the Tank Commander is in a Leman Russ, with two additional Leman Russ', that lurk in your HQ Force Org. This just provides more Leman Russ' availability.


----------



## Zion

Words_of_Truth said:


> Is that new stat sheet about deathstrike missiles being apocalyptic blast correct?


Yes, it's a fixed 10" blast instead of a variable one of 8-12".


----------



## ntaw

Forgive me if I'm repeating something from the 40 pages of this thread.

Anyone else with the book notice right at the beginning there's a tree of what comprises 'The Shield of Humanity', and in the tree under Astra Militarum there comes:

Militarum Vendorum
Militarum Ordinatus
Militarum Auxilla
Militarum Tempestus
Militarum Regimentos

One of these things we have a codex for. Care to speculate if there will be four other possible codices that relate to these factions of the Astra Militarum?


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Vendorum means vendor: a person or company offering something for sale, especially a trader in the street. So im guessing the munistorum that supply the guard with their ammo and stuff. Ordinatus means: arranged, ordained, orderly, ordinate, regular, systematic, systematical. No clue really what that's supposed to be. Auxilla means: small pot for cooking/preserving). So the imperial guard cooks more then likey that have been mentioned in the novels as been attached to regiments. And Regimentos jsut means regiment.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Vendorum would be the supplies, logistics and quartermasters

Ordinatus would be artillery ordnance (that's where they hid them!!!!, for now)

Auxilla would be the auxillary guard - conscripts, penal legion and the TA style guard


----------



## ntaw

Bindi Baji said:


> Ordinatus would be artillery ordnance (that's where they hid them!!!!, for now)


That's what I was hoping, and I don't even have tanks without rules.


----------



## Straken's_Fist

Keen4e said:


> It sure is, but I don't think death strike missiles were ever playable elsewhere than apocalypse.
> 
> Anyway I've got the codex yesterday and here are my first impressions:
> 
> 1) Let's start with the tanks. While the Leman Russ tanks haven't changed much, their price decreased a lot. The only change I've noticed is that Executioner now gets hot, which is perfectly fine by me due to its massive price decrease. (Remember: it used to be the most expensive IG tank.)
> The interesting news is that you can now put a tank commander with your tank squadron, which costs 30 points and then the squadron counts as a HQ choice. Also he has BS 4 and can issue some orders, which in my opinion are not much interesting, although usable. For further point cost, you can upgrade this commander to Pask, who gives your tanks some nice additional rules (like rending for the punisher), but it seems to me that then the price gets way too high for what it does.
> With its reduced cost, Vanquisher might become a bit more useful in antitank hunts, since even when you give it a lascanon it is still cheaper than regular Leman Russ. Anyway this is just my opinion that needs to be tested on the field.
> 
> 2) Let's continue with the artillery. Several artillery guns were removed. We no longer have collosi, griffons and medusas, but we get a thing called wywern, which seems to me has similar functionality as a thunderfire canon: killing GeQ units hiding in cover. Mantichore costs ten points more and its rules remain more or less the same. No change has been made to basilisk which, while I may be a minority on this forum, I like. Cheaper than Leman Russ, but does the same amount of damage, however is a barrage weapon, which is a big plus for me.
> 
> 3)Finally I'll finish with the infantry.
> 
> Platoon system is pretty much the same and no major changes occurred. Some shift in prices here and there, but overall they remain pretty much the same.
> 
> Veterans decreased in price as well as their doctrines have. Now I think that carapace armor become much more viable as a choice for them, since with this doctrine now they'll cost only 75 points. I don't like however the fact, that the new chimeras have only two firing posts, which means, that only 2 out of your three special weapons will be able to shoot. You'll get 6 lasguns mounted on the chimeras, that shoot at BS 3, but who cares about them, when shooting with meltas on a vehicle :/
> 
> Militarum Tempestus are now cheaper than the old stormtroopers and while their hotshot lasguns are still S3, they can get FRSRF order, which IMO compensates for it pretty well. Just look at the stats: When shooting for instance 2 shots at MeQ with S4, in average one shot (1/2*2) kills. With 3 shots, of S3 in average one shot(1/3*3) kills as well. For those that remain skeptical, I'd like to point out that you can take a command squad in the same slot as your tempestus troops, which means you have an officer that you can dedicate to giving orders to your tempestus units.
> 
> New order system seem pretty fun. A major change I see is that the officer no longer has to have a line of sight when ordering bring it down, or fire on my target. You also have some new nice shooting orders, like split fire, or precision shots.
> 
> There are also some new melee oriented ogryns called bullgryns, which could be fun to play especially with priests attached to their squads, but I can't really tell how viable they'll be.


Yeah a good analysis there. 

Man, totally missed that the Tank Commander or Pask makes them HQ choices...So you can actually have x12 Leman Russ' per Primary Detachment...GW really want us to buy Russ's don't they? lol With the points decreases and that. 

I think I might take x2 squads of Wyrdvane behind a squadron of Punishers and a Squadron of Executioners (both with heavy bolter sponsons), and cast prescience on them, for the re-rolls to hit. Then have Straken with a Company Command Squad inbetween x2 blobs of x30 infantry with flamers and autocannons, each with a commissar and a priest infront. Then a PCS in a vendetta with flamers. And another PCS with plasma guns and an attached Primaris Psyker in a Chimera, for re-rolls to hit via Prescience and the order that gives precision shots, for some character assassination (thank Mossy Toes for that idea)...


----------



## Spankinginred

Jacobite said:


> Could you just cut the sponsun weapons off rather than the whole sponsun? Put a little window or a search light or something in it instead of the gun?


If you have the newer models, then the sponson weapons can be plug and play. Thus leave them out. Can't help with the old models other than suggest you tell your opponent that they are out of action.


----------



## elmir

What about hydras? Do they still ignore the enemy jink saves?


----------



## Spankinginred

elmir said:


> What about hydras? Do they still ignore the enemy jink saves?


No, well I can't find it in the new codex. Bummer really.


----------



## Zion

elmir said:


> What about hydras? Do they still ignore the enemy jink saves?


Not unless GW FAQs it. They're not a bad Anti-Skimmmer/AA-Tanks, they just lost a little there with that going away.


----------



## elmir

I disagre with the 'little' bit... they could be something to break the waveserpent with holo spam you can get these days... sad.


----------



## Zion

elmir said:


> I disagre with the 'little' bit... they could be something to break the waveserpent with holo spam you can get these days... sad.


Wave Serpents have a stack of other defenses outside of that cover save though, so really trying to pin all your hopes on just getting past the cover save isn't really smart planning.

And yes, Wave Serpents need a few nerfs.

EDIT: Almost forgot to point out that the IG have an order that gives the Ignores Cover special rule to shooting attacks. Use it with Autocannon Heavy Weapon Teams for maximum effect!


----------



## elmir

That Hw team ac combo does look better now. It will not win in shootout with wave serpents though because insta death. 

Besides, I dare say holo field is by far the most prevalent as defense goes for WSs. It's a far bigger nerf to hydras than you'd think. Not just against WSs... it just plain reduces damage output against skimmers by 33%. 50% against holo WSs. That's s serious nerf...


----------



## Fire Lord

Anybody notice the Heavy Weapon Missile Team on pages 70 and 86? They aren't on a big base, and kinda looks like a new sculpt. I've not seen a Guardsman loading a missile like that before, or seen the team on separate bases for a while. Any thoughts?


----------



## Creon

That's not a new sculpt, it is how it looked from the existing heavy weapons squad.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Have heard we'll be seeing Cadian and Catachan supplements coming up, 
the catachan will be first, quarter 3 and it will be released with a new catachan squad at the same time (none of this will be surprising i'm sure)
No word on Marbo yet though


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> Have heard we'll be seeing Cadian and Catachan supplements coming up,
> the catachan will be first, quarter 3 and it will be released with a new catachan squad at the same time (none of this will be surprising i'm sure)
> No word on Marbo yet though


Supplements would be no surprise.

If Marbo comes back he'll like be a scenario only character or someone you build with specific options who "counts as" Marbo.


----------



## Brobaddon

Didn't read previous pages, as I don't visit this form much often, but what are your thoughts on the new Bullgryns?


----------

